# [LAMPTRON] FC-5 Fan Controller: New Release



## CyberDruid

3/4" CNC Milled Aluminum face. 4 Channels. 7 different colors for the display. Option of Farenheit, Celsius or Voltage on the LCD display.

Looks pretty sweet.









The official MSRP for the FC-5 is $54.99

Availability TBA


----------



## Psycho666

looks awesome








now bring them to holland!


----------



## RayvinAzn

LCD? I prefer the viewing angles offered by VFD, but the aluminum is a nice touch.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

I could use that red/black themed one for my Antec 900 project. Availability/Pricing?


----------



## lordikon

They look pretty nice, but how good is the quality?


----------



## yabo

Hmm... they are good looking, though, they're quite similar looking to my Ultra Kaze one.


----------



## Juggalo23451

when and where can I get one of these


----------



## Spxprovost

how much and when?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*


I could use that red/black themed one for my Antec 900 project. Availability/Pricing?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*


when and where can I get one of these



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spxprovost*


how much and when?


We all want to know.


----------



## 0m3g4

look pretty swweett, but Im sure the price is gonna sting.


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RayvinAzn*


LCD? I prefer the viewing angles offered by VFD, but the aluminum is a nice touch.


Lamptron fan controllers all use aluminum face plates.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


They look pretty nice, but how good is the quality?


Solid, compared to flacky Scythe controllers. One of the channels on my Kaze Master Ace died after a month.

This Lamptron controller is just what I've been waiting for (30W)! I was going to get the Lamptron FC-4 to replace my Kaze Master Ace but it does not have a RPM display and only supports up to 20W. With the FC-5 I can use a higher output fan like this one:

Delta FFB1212EHE 120x38mm Extreme High Speed

*Specifications:* 120x120x38mm, *-->190.00<-- CFM* @ 4000 RPM, 59.0 dBA, 24.00 watts, 2.00 amps, 12v DC, 3+4 pin Molex connectors.


----------



## the_milk_man

wow, me likee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


Delta FFB1212EHE 120x38mm Extreme High Speed

*Specifications:* 120x120x38mm, *-->190.00<-- CFM* @ 4000 RPM, 59.0 dBA, 24.00 watts, 2.00 amps, 12v DC, 3+4 pin Molex connectors.











 Jeez, 4k rpm!? Don't chop off your finger... Also, wouldn't a high speed fan be less effective at low speeds since it was originally intended for high speeds?


----------



## Lord Xeb

I wonder how much this fan controller will cost....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


Lamptron fan controllers all use aluminum face plates.

Solid, compared to flacky Scythe controllers. One of the channels on my Kaze Master Ace died after a month.

This Lamptron controller is just what I've been waiting for (30W)! I was going to get the Lamptron FC-4 to replace my Kaze Master Ace but it does not have a RPM display and only supports up to 20W. With the FC-5 I can use a higher output fan like this one:

Delta FFB1212EHE 120x38mm Extreme High Speed

*Specifications:* 120x120x38mm, *-->190.00<-- CFM* @ 4000 RPM, 59.0 dBA, 24.00 watts, 2.00 amps, 12v DC, 3+4 pin Molex connectors.


Look at the FC-2 doesn't have the display, but 6channels 45watts each. It's a beast.


----------



## Robilar

Thats what I need. I have a pair of 3k ultra kazes running on two different crap fan controllers (putting both on one burnt out two of its channels).

I wonder if any distributor in canada is selling them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Thats what I need. I have a pair of 3k ultra kazes running on two different crap fan controllers (putting both on one burnt out two of its channels).

I wonder if any distributor in canada is selling them.


NCIX has Lamptron Products


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_milk_man*


wow, me likee

Jeez, 4k rpm!? Don't chop off your finger... Also, wouldn't a high speed fan be less effective at low speeds since it was originally intended for high speeds?


That's why fan grills on high RPM fans are MANDATORY. 4k RPM is good for overclocking and gaming. Other than that I would leave it around 1600-1800 RPM when idling.

If you want a little more power there's the Delta TFB1212GHE 120x38mm Extreme High Speed which has the following specs:

*Specifications:* 120x120x38mm, *220.01 CFM @ 4600 RPM*, 65.0 dBA, 29.40 watts, 2.45 amps, Maximum Air Pressure 26.44 mm H2O, 12v DC, 3 or 3+4 pin Molex header connector(s).

If your worried about noise buy some high grade sound insulation from Acoustipack. Knocks off anywhere from 60-75% of sound produced by high RPM fans. Especially effective on cases with front doors and no side or top fans and/or ventilation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Look at the FC-2 doesn't have the display, but 6channels 45watts each. It's a beast.


No, that controller is not meant to be used with fans that require less than 20W. Which defeats the purpose of having a fan controller in the first place if you plan on dialing down the speed to reduce noise when your not gaming.

The FC-5, however can be used with fans that have a low watt rating all the way up to 30W.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

30w/channel? noice
I remember breaking my rear trying to find a nice, decent, and not so expensive controller to double my fans up.


----------



## Kuntz

I don't see myself ever using a fan controller, but damn those look nice.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


Delta FFB1212EHE 120x38mm Extreme High Speed

Delta TFB1212GHE 120x38mm Extreme High Speed


A part of me says both those fans will be mediocre on a any fan controller since the EHE is rated at 7v-13v

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/d...x120x381mm.pdf

GHE rated at 9-13v

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/d...0x120x38mm.pdf

wouldn't it still consider to run very high when at those voltages or have trouble running when the voltage is under the rated voltages?


----------



## Raiden911

nice.....


----------



## Sanders54

Do want.


----------



## xguntherc

they are priced well and are great quality. actually very nice. snippe dog from xs is sponsored by them and got a custom one of this new model.. looks sweet. will be on mdpc..

they are really nice controllers. im getting one


----------



## DK_mz

how is this controller any better than my scythe master???


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ*


A part of me says both those fans will be mediocre on a any fan controller since the EHE is rated at 7v-13v

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/d...x120x381mm.pdf

GHE rated at 9-13v

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/d...0x120x38mm.pdf

wouldn't it still consider to run very high when at those voltages or have trouble running when the voltage is under the rated voltages?


I believe you look at the WATTAGE and not the VOLTS. The FC-5 is rated for 30W therefore it is more than enough to run those 2 fans at their maximum capacity.


----------



## CyberDruid

Price and availability TBA.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Can't wait for the release of these bad boys...


----------



## dennyb

Just a heads up to some of you guys running Deltas. I originally had a Rheobus Extreme(30 watt) and my 148 CFM Delta burnt out 2 channels in 4 days. The fan has 19.2 watt input and 1.6 amp. I am now running the FC-2 and it does a great job.. Just pointing out that the 30 watt Extreme fails easily with high CFM fans. I bet the new Lamptron holds up better


----------



## Seeing Red

Okay, this will replace my kaze master... Was going to get the xilence, but I think I will wait


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
They look pretty nice, but how good is the quality?

lamptron have amazing build quality normally.


----------



## kinubic

i was tihnking of getting the Lamptron FC-2 already bought the led's to mod them to red! ! now these come out lol hahah ! maybe il jsut get both hahahahhaah


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I may just replace my Rheobus with that if I ever have a problem with it.


----------



## iandh

DO WANT now!

edit: I would seriously pay close to $100 for one of these. It pretty much combines every feature of every fan controller that I like into one, plus some.


----------



## TFL Replica

Never really considered getting a fan controller since my motherboard can control 8 fans dynamically and statically from the bios and windows (9 if you count the CPU fan) and I even have a spare zalman fan mate 2 lying around. Obviously can't connect a delta to it but I'll never want to anyway.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_milk_man*


wow, me likee

Jeez, 4k rpm!? Don't chop off your finger... Also, wouldn't a high speed fan be less effective at low speeds since it was originally intended for high speeds?


I have a few 4000RPM 80mm and my finger hit one and I thought I lost a finger. I might get this because I need a new controller because mine is so bright. Kinda hard to sleep with having a loud rig in the same room as your bed.


----------



## computerfreak09

omg PURPLE!!!!






















haha i just like how it looks


----------



## ryanrenolds08

WOW...looks like a modified Scythe Ultra Ace! I like it!


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


i was tihnking of getting the Lamptron FC-2 already bought the led's to mod them to red! ! now these come out lol hahah ! maybe il jsut get both hahahahhaah


Sounds like you read my thread








http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...aesthetic.html

I like the fact that the readout is color changeable. Ive seen fan controllers with changeable back ground readout colors like Super Flower's but never of the readout words. I'm sure this will go great in most of my case mods.


----------



## kevindd992002

... I just bought a Kaze Sever last week







Dammit.


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ*


Sounds like you read my thread








http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...aesthetic.html

I like the fact that the readout is color changeable. Ive seen fan controllers with changeable back ground readout colors like Super Flower's but never of the readout words. I'm sure this will go great in most of my case mods.



haha yes sir repped u for it also and commented on it xD hahahahhaha


----------



## corky dorkelson

I will get one of these if they are south of $50


----------



## mrscott

I bought a fan controller lately, but haven't installed it yet. I didn't like the fact that it has temperature probes.

Are there any that have some sort of USB connector so the controller gets the temperature from the motherboard? I really don't want 5 or 6 probe cables cluttering up my innards.

TIA.


----------



## kevindd992002

Huh? I don't get it? USB connectors to get the temps? Of course temp probes are needed to measure temps, that's the only way.


----------



## mrscott

Well I just figured since software can find out the temps without probes, that a controller might be able to do that. The probes are only telling you the temp of the air next to the thing in question, not the temp of the thing itself.

I don't know, I just thought it would be possible. I guess I was hoping for miracles.


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah, well IMO the temps displayed by software would be more accurate than those temp probes but AFAIK you can't have these readings with fan controllers without using the probes that came with it.

What fan controller are you talking about anyway?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

No love for orange?


----------



## mrscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Yeah, well IMO the temps displayed by software would be more accurate than those temp probes but AFAIK you can't have these readings with fan controllers without using the probes that came with it.

What fan controller are you talking about anyway?


This is the one I got, mainly cos it looked cool...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811992004


----------



## smash_mouth01

now that does look sweet the NZXT one, and yes it should be possible to get temp readings from a usb port. I mean ZOTAC created a OCing device that plugs into usb to OC your graphics cards and what not , so I guess it isn't a far stretch to find an open source program to work with those nude LCD panels that you can get from mod shops.
FACE PALM: it only gives a temp reading, it does not control fans

And Thermistors I dare say give a more accurate reading than the ones on the mobo, I heard that the ones on the mobo are out by 10 degrees.
But back on topic this looks good,real good.


----------



## CyberDruid

The official MSRP for the FC-5 is $54.99


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The official MSRP for the FC-5 is $54.99


Arrrrgh! That's way too high, but it's justified... but then it's still too high! I can't decide anymore. Release date?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The official MSRP for the FC-5 is $54.99



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Arrrrgh! That's way too high, but it's justified... but then it's still too high! I can't decide anymore. Release date?


Looking at the quality of it though, I would happily pay that kind of money.


----------



## MasterKromm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Looking at the quality of it though, I would happily pay that kind of money.


Me too...

CD do you know when (and where) they will hit retail?

Depending on how Nvidia's GT300(I'm not buying a next gen card till there's some competition) turns out I may need a green or red one.


----------



## CyberDruid

Not yet.


----------



## Sinner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
looks awesome








now bring them to holland!

If I lived in Netherlands, I'd consider something like this.


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sinner* 
If I lived in Netherlands, I'd consider something like this.

LoL, 7W per channel.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i want it


----------



## tenchimuyo93

me want, been wanting a fan controller but nothing suited my taste this....


----------



## l4n b0y

30w / channel.. WOOOOW!! very very nice..


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Too expensive for that little feature in my opinion. Nice none the less. WIth only 4 channels it would need a simple $30-35 price tag for me to have bought two to replace my current one.


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


Too expensive for that little feature in my opinion. Nice none the less. WIth only 4 channels it would need a simple $30-35 price tag for me to have bought two to replace my current one.


Front lit display makes the price go up. Just like the Scythe models.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTicaL* 
LoL, 7W per channel.

rofl - exactly. This rapes that POS.


----------



## rpgman1

Why couldn't the FC-5 handle 45-50w per channel instead of 30w per channel? Pretty pricey just for a snazzy readout like the Scythe Kaze Master.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

i like that


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpgman1*


Why couldn't the FC-5 handle 45-50w per channel instead of 30w per channel? Pretty pricey just for a snazzy readout like the Scythe Kaze Master.


Do you really need 40-50w per channel? 4 channels at 30w a piece is plenty. Comparing this to the Kaze Master is pretty foolish, since its only 12w per channel IIRC, and is a much lower build quality overall.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Do you really need 40-50w per channel? 4 channels at 30w a piece is plenty. Comparing this to the Kaze Master is pretty foolish, since its only 12w per channel IIRC, and is a much lower build quality overall.


I'm hurt







I just got the Kaze Server a week ago, dammit!


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Looks pretty good...BUT I will take the Kaze Master Ace thank you.


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Do you really need 40-50w per channel? 4 channels at 30w a piece is plenty. Comparing this to the Kaze Master is pretty foolish, since its only 12w per channel IIRC, and is a much lower build quality overall.


Exactly, since most high performance fans from Delta (except for 1) require under 30W to run. 30W is the sweet spot as fan controllers that support anything over 30W requires a fan that is at least 20W-45W to operate properly, but at those high wattages don't expect the fan controller to reduce the noise of your fans when your not doing anything intensive.

Quote:



Due to the FC-2 design, these controllers are suitable for fans which pull 20 to 45 watts. Using fans which pull much less power, such as Panaflo L1BX or San Ace 120 1011s, may result in a "pulsing" effect once the fan speed is lowered to 50% power or less. We recommend these controllers with Delta FFB1212GHE, AFB1212GHE rev C. and so forth.


SOURCE

I want to be able to reduce my future Delta 4000RPM fans to under 2000RPM when I'm not gaming. Not possible with a high output controller like the FC-2.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


Exactly, since most high performance fans from Delta (except for 1) require under 30W to run. 30W is the sweet spot as fan controllers that support anything over 30W requires a fan that is at least 20W-45W to operate properly, but at those high wattages don't expect the fan controller to reduce the noise of your fans when your not doing anything intensive.

SOURCE

I want to be able to reduce my future Delta 4000RPM fans to under 2000RPM when I'm not gaming. Not possible with a high output controller like the FC-2.


Does that mean that you should only buy controllers that do not have to much output for your application? If you have few fans that are consuming medium amount of power you can just use the 12W Scythe Kaze Server that I'm using?


----------



## Gollie

These look like "just what the doctor ordered"


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Does that mean that you should only buy controllers that do not have to much output for your application? If you have few fans that are consuming medium amount of power you can just use the 12W Scythe Kaze Server that I'm using?


Look at the chart below.

The section highlighted in orange are 120mm fans. Then you look at their power draw and how much CFM and/or dB you want.

The best fan you can get for the Scythe Kaze Server which outputs 12W is:

FFB1212VHE 7.0~13.2 VDC 1.00a 12.00w 151.85 CFM 53.0 dB

Which requires 12.00W of power, the exact amount your Scythe Kaze Server can support. I believe most people will be happy with *151.85 CFM.*


----------



## Du-z

Woot

60 Amps per channel







(Heat sink permitting)

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ontroller.html


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTicaL* 
Look at the chart below.

The section highlighted in orange are 120mm fans. Then you look at their power draw and how much CFM and/or dB you want.

The best fan you can get for the Scythe Kaze Server which outputs 12W is:

FFB1212VHE 7.0~13.2 VDC 1.00a 12.00w 151.85 CFM 53.0 dB

Which requires 12.00W of power, the exact amount your Scythe Kaze Server can support. I believe most people will be happy with *151.85 CFM.*

Thanks for that. So you think I'm in good shape with the Kaze Server now? No reason for buying the Lamptron FC-5?


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Quote:

Due to the FC-2 design, these controllers are suitable for fans which pull 20 to 45 watts. Using fans which pull much less power, such as Panaflo L1BX or San Ace 120 1011s, may result in a "pulsing" effect once the fan speed is lowered to 50% power or less. We recommend these controllers with Delta FFB1212GHE, AFB1212GHE rev C. and so forth.
Source

You know what this is actually a interesting saying and also debatable.

I have two Fc-2 fan controllers with me, one old one that I have with PCB number LFC2090102F01 and the new one is unmarked. The new one I have purchased recently from P-Pcs

I do admit the statement was right for the old version of the product because when I put my Yate loons D12SM-12 into it, it made pulsing noises when the knob was in specific ranges except max. It also had some weird aesthetic issue with the LEDs being blocked which I mentioned about in my FC-2 mod
http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...aesthetic.html

Now this new one I got is actually different. The first thing I noticed with the product was that when I installed my Yate Loons D12SM-12 into it to test it, there was no pulsing sounds in all ranges of turning the knob. Another thing I noticed was the fact that the LED issue is fixed!









I think they really do improve their products.

Too bad I have no way of testing the claim with the specific models fans Sidewinder mentions. I wasted a butt load of money on that Xoxide.com out of business sale, I won't be able to buy goodies for a long while lol...

/ends off topic

Ok so it's $54.99, I guess that's a fair price. I'm guessing the changeable color LCD is the bigger responsible component for the higher price lol


----------



## nigel

OOooo now i wants some of that.


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Thanks for that. So you think I'm in good shape with the Kaze Server now? No reason for buying the Lamptron FC-5?

Yes, like I said before your Kaze Master Server can push *151.85 CFM* fans from Delta. Unless you want more CFM you are fine with the KMS.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTicaL* 
Yes, like I said before your Kaze Master Server can push *151.85 CFM* fans from Delta. Unless you want more CFM you are fine with the KMS.

Ok Thanks


----------



## CyberDruid

I do see Lamptron working to improve their products.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

http://www.1stpccorp.com/fan_controller.html

Hey did anyone else notice this?

Quote:

Retail package contains 20 units in a box, shipping weight 8 lbs
Item Number: FC-FC5-B for black, FC-FC5-S for silver
Anyone want to be a early doper of 20 of them? lol









ps: who is 1st pc corp? are they like a retailer, brand name or distributor or something?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ* 
http://www.1stpccorp.com/fan_controller.html

Hey did anyone else notice this?

Anyone want to be a early doper of 20 of them? lol









Oh, if only. I REALLY want one, but for now the price is too steep for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ* 
ps: who is 1st pc corp? are they like a retailer, brand name or distributor or something?

They're a brand name, they mostly do power and data connectors (a lot of them can be had on Newegg, actually). I have a pair of sleeved 3-pin fan Y-connectors and a sleeved 8-pin EPS extension from them, both good.

Edit; looking through their site, looks like they have a lot more to offer than I thought.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Oh, if only. I REALLY want one, but for now the price is too steep for me.

They're a brand name, they mostly do power and data connectors (a lot of them can be had on Newegg, actually). I have a pair of sleeved 3-pin fan Y-connectors and a sleeved 8-pin EPS extension from them, both good.

Edit; looking through their site, looks like they have a lot more to offer than I thought.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...mptron&x=0&y=0

All the items listed as 1st pc corp on Newegg but still contains the Lamptron name in description. Kinda confused here since when I click on the manufacture product page, that's where it brought to me to the page with the FC-5 listed.

On a side note there's a FC-3 limited listed on 1st pc corp when you scroll down. Didn't know that design was being sold.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...mptron&x=0&y=0

All the items listed as 1st pc corp on Newegg but still contains the Lamptron name in description. Kinda confused here since when I click on the manufacture product page, that's where it brought to me to the page with the FC-5 listed.

On a side note there's a FC-3 limited listed on 1st pc corp when you scroll down. Didn't know that design was being sold.

1st PC CORP is like the main brand, with Lamptron being the sub brand.

Either way, if you buy a Lamptron FC-2 off Performance-PC's, it'll be the same as buying a 1st PC CORP FC-2 FANATTIC


----------



## CyberDruid

Hmmm. That is only slightly confusing.

Looks like I will have an FC5 in hand pretty soon to test. Sorry I cannot say more at this time.


----------



## e6800xe

CLOSER UP


----------



## OpTicaL

Sweet, I can change to a different color for everyday of the week.


----------



## giecsar

No offense but if you fell for the colors story you've been living under a rock, it's not the first controller and it won't be the last...
That being said, do you know any controllers that can control fans which do not have the 3rd lead? Controllers that allow you to adjust the voltage even if you don't know the actual speed.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


No offense but if you fell for the colors story you've been living under a rock, it's not the first controller and it won't be the last...
That being said, do you know any controllers that can control fans which do not have the 3rd lead? Controllers that allow you to adjust the voltage even if you don't know the actual speed.


They all do. Even if you live under a rock.

Third lead is nothing more than an RPM sensor. It's the trim pot or rheostat or PVM circuit and what volts it allows to the header that controls the actual speed. RPM information is just extra...like multiple colors for the Backlight.


----------



## Seeing Red

Just to let you anyone know, it's out:
Black:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26486
Silver:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26485

I'll wait to see a review before making a switch from my kaze master.


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks for letting me know. Now I have many questions.


----------



## kevindd992002

When do you guys think will the reviews of this unit come out?


----------



## CyberDruid

I am waiting to hear from my rep now. Frankly I am a bit confused but that's about normal I guess.


----------



## kevindd992002

Confused regarding what?


----------



## CyberDruid

Why I am given product to test under NDA when it is released for general sale...that's backwards.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ah yeah. When was the expected release date anyway?


----------



## Raiden911

I am going to wait for this...
Can Lamptron haul arse and release this FC-5 like na0!


----------



## CyberDruid

If you had read the previous posts you would know that it is for sale at PPC. Please buy one right now so you can be an unpaid beta tester: Do it now! Tell us all about it!


----------



## CDMAN

lol, CyberDruid. - My fan controller is just about dead so I went ahead any bought this one. I hope I dont get burned on this one, I have never bought any thing from PPC's before.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


lol, CyberDruid. - My fan controller is just about dead so I went ahead any bought this one. I hope I dont get burned on this one, I have never bought any thing from PPC's before.


Please give us reviews when you receive it


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


lol, CyberDruid. - My fan controller is just about dead so I went ahead any bought this one. I hope I dont get burned on this one, I have never bought any thing from PPC's before.


I have spent thousands and thousands at PPC--fear not. Please post your findings here in the thread for all to see. Apparently Lamptron feels the FC-5 is ready to go to market: let's find out.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
They all do. Even if you live under a rock.

Third lead is nothing more than an RPM sensor. It's the trim pot or rheostat or PVM circuit and what volts it allows to the header that controls the actual speed. RPM information is just extra...like multiple colors for the Backlight.

I know what the 3rd is for, I asked you if you know any controllers that allow you to adjust the speed even if it's missing. I own a Scythe Kama Meter which does nothing if the 3rd lead is missing...except from sounding the annoying alarm, that is.


----------



## CyberDruid

The third lead has nothing to do with the voltage that comes out of any number of fan controllers I have owned. I have tried a fair number. I never owned any Scythe fan controllers so I have no idea if there is something odd about them. Perhaps some sort of RPM control is built in...

But other than that any SunBeam, Zalman, Lamptron controller I've owned the third lead is inconsequential and the device will control the fan by trimming the voltage: it's the way most of them work.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The third lead has nothing to do with the voltage that comes out of any number of fan controllers I have owned. I have tried a fair number. I never owned any Scythe fan controllers so I have no idea if there is something odd about them. Perhaps some sort of RPM control is built in...

But other than that any SunBeam, Zalman, Lamptron controller I've owned the third lead is inconsequential and the device will control the fan by trimming the voltage: it's the way most of them work.


Thanks for the input...quality-wise and feature-wise the Kama Meter is excellent (maybe the best on the market) but this really bothers me as I have managed to get my hands on lots of Delta and Nidec fans w/o the 3rd wire..... I guess I'll buy another rheobus in the near future (when I'll have the money).


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seeing Red* 
Just to let you anyone know, it's out:
Black:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26486
Silver:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26485

I'll wait to see a review before making a switch from my kaze master.

Thanks!


----------



## wierdo124

my Kama Meter already does this...


----------



## kevindd992002

OMG, they're already sold out as of the moment in PPCS.


----------



## CyberDruid

I'd take a wait and see approach on this, as I would with any new product. Unless you want to be an unpaid beta tester


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I'd take a wait and see approach on this, as I would with any new product. Unless you want to be an unpaid beta tester










Who says you can't be a beta tester for free?









I might get one of these from Lamptron to test. I'll see how it stacks up against my FC-2 from them.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Who says you can't be a beta tester for free?









I might get one of these from Lamptron to test. I'll see how it stacks up against my FC-2 from them.


Yes please and give us some review







I might change my Kaze Server with this if it does really work well


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Yes please and give us some review







I might change my Kaze Server with this if it does really work well










Well if it's anything like my FC-2 it should be better.


----------



## kevindd992002

Which is like your FC-2? The Kaze Server?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Which is like your FC-2? The Kaze Server?


No, I'm currently running the Lamptron FC-2 and it's built like a tank.

I modded mine to take out the LED's. But it's a seriously powerful fan controller that works on a huge variety of fans.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No, I'm currently running the Lamptron FC-2 and it's built like a tank.

I modded mine to take out the LED's. But it's a seriously powerful fan controller that works on a huge variety of fans.


Oh, I thought there were some bad reviews with the FC-2, I may be wrong though.

When do you think you'll have your hands on the FC-5?









I just want fan controllers with displays, that's why I have the Kaze Server


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Oh, I thought there were some bad reviews with the FC-2, I may be wrong though.

When do you think you'll have your hands on the FC-5?









I just want fan controllers with displays, that's why I have the Kaze Server










I like no lights/LEDs/ect.









And some people reported voltage staying on the lines with the FC-2 when the nobs were in the off mode, but this depends on how you tested it.

When I have a voltage tester on the fan end of the line there is no voltage, but when I have it on the fancontroller part it reads some voltage.

Either way, it's a solid piece of tech, and most fan controllers have some residual voltage when they are supposed to be off, like the Zalman MFC-1+ & MFC-3. Or many of the Scythe Kaze Masters do as well.

As for when I'll get my hands on it, maybe a week or so. I'm still talking to them so it all depends on when they get back to me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I like no lights/LEDs/ect.









And some people reported voltage staying on the lines with the FC-2 when the nobs were in the off mode, but this depends on how you tested it.

When I have a voltage tester on the fan end of the line there is no voltage, but when I have it on the fancontroller part it reads some voltage.

Either way, it's a solid piece of tech, and most fan controllers have some residual voltage when they are supposed to be off, like the Zalman MFC-1+ & MFC-3. Or many of the Scythe Kaze Masters do as well.

As for when I'll get my hands on it, maybe a week or so. I'm still talking to them so it all depends on when they get back to me.


Oh ok. That's weird, the fan end and the fan controller end should have the same voltage since they are just parallel with each other. Well, would it be disastrous if you have some residual voltage when the knob is in the off mode? The fan won't spin anyway because of low voltage right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Oh ok. That's weird, the fan end and the fan controller end should have the same voltage since they are just parallel with each other. Well, would it be disastrous if you have some residual voltage when the knob is in the off mode? The fan won't spin anyway because of low voltage right?


It's in the .6Xv-1.2v range. So no it wouldn't spin and nothing would come of it really.

Fans spin based on magnets, so with little voltage your magnets stay just a little bit more magnetized, but it's honestly not bad.

Some people will ramble off about it could degrade the life of your fans, but most fans have long warranties on them. Like Scythe & Arctic Cooling have 6 year warranties on them. And I've yet to have any fan die on me, and I've been using fan controllers for awhile, and some of my fans for a very very very long time.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
No, I'm currently running the Lamptron FC-2 and it's built like a tank.

I modded mine to take out the LED's. But it's a seriously powerful fan controller that works on a huge variety of fans.

Using FC-2 here as fan controller as well.

For some reason it can run Delta FFB1212EHE on a single channel no problem but can't run the 220CFM Delta TFB1212GHE on a single channel.

Fan intself works, I tested it by using one of the psu rails but according to the chart on this page
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12pfexhisp.html

startup current is lower for the 220CFM vs 190 CFM. What gives?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Using FC-2 here as fan controller as well.

For some reason it can run Delta FFB1212EHE on a single channel no problem but can't run the 220CFM Delta TFB1212GHE on a single channel.

Fan intself works, I tested it by using one of the psu rails but according to the chart on this page
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12pfexhisp.html

startup current is lower for the 220CFM vs 190 CFM. What gives?

That fan looks like the power is wired to only go on the 4Pin Molex connector.

I'm not sure about what your problem is though.

I haven't had any issues with drawing up to 35watts off of one channel at a time (IE, a 10 Yate Loon High speeds connected)


----------



## 21276

Sure is purdy. Do want.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That fan looks like the power is wired to only go on the 4Pin Molex connector.

I'm not sure about what your problem is though.

I haven't had any issues with drawing up to 35watts off of one channel at a time (IE, a 10 Yate Loon High speeds connected)

Sigh...I should have paid attention when I was ordering this fan.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12tfexhisp.html

Quote:

Please Note: Despite the rating, as tested, the FC-2 will not work with TFB1212GHE!
Yea, I was a bit suprised when the blades didn't spin. I have 4 * Silverstone FM122s stacked on one channel and FC2 has no problem powering them all on.


----------



## Tator Tot

This is very odd?

Maybe it's something about the design of the FC-2 being PWM and the fan not being able to accept that form of delivery in voltage?


----------



## kevindd992002

Still no reviews for this product?


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Still no reviews for this product?










Buy it and write your own review. It's not like it costs a arm and a leg.


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm expecting that answer. It's always been like that lol.

I'm buying it after I read a good review.


----------



## CyberDruid

Then you will have to wait because Lamptron has not released the beta testers from NDA. Mkay?

And I do not think you can by the FC-5 at this time. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ah ok. When do you think will the NDA be lifted?

Well, PPCS is just out of stock but they had them right?


----------



## CyberDruid

I cannot discuss it. Wish I could. Hang in there. What I can say is Lamptron is moving as fast as they can to bring the product to market.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ahh. I've talked to the owner of Lamptron and he told me that the FC-5 is already in mass production


----------



## CDMAN

Well I got the FC-5 on Friday and so far it has worked great. One thing I have noticed when installing the unit was that the blue and green dongle was misslabed. I am not alarm options but I did test it and it seemed to work correctly. The temp monitors work quite well.


----------



## Raiden911

The Lamptron FC-5 has already been released indicated by performance-pcs' sale @ http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26486

It looks nice CDMAN. I am waiting when the they will have it back in stock.


----------



## noldevin

Finally a fan controller with some decent wattage-per-channel


----------



## sdla4ever

any other sites selling them? especially the purple one!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
any other sites selling them? especially the purple one!

I thought their was dial/switch to change the colors of LED display?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
Well I got the FC-5 on Friday and so far it has worked great. One thing I have noticed when installing the unit was that the blue and green dongle was misslabed. I am not alarm options but I did test it and it seemed to work correctly. The temp monitors work quite well.


What do you mean green and blue dongle?


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
I thought their was dial/switch to change the colors of LED display?

yep.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
I thought their was dial/switch to change the colors of LED display?

O M Jeebus thats amazing lol!

Now where is one i need it lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Who's already got this? Any thoughts?


----------



## DeadSkull

nvm delete


----------



## tron256

I was able to get one of these from performance-pcs before they went out of stock.

I got it to replace my Scythe Kaze Master Ace (KM02-BK). I had to replace my Scythe because it was way under powered for my liquid cooling box. In fact I have bought three Scythes. The first one blew out, The second one burned up, and the third I modded for 2amps(24watts). In my box I have 2 Laing DDC 3.25 pumps (1 per channel) and 4 SilenX IXP-76-18 Ixtrema Pro fans (2 per channel). This is a two loop box. I wanted to change out my 4 SilenX fans for 4 Tri-blade Delta fans(I will never buy SilenX again). Even with my modded Scythe I couldn't do this because the Deltas I have are 1.20amps(14x2=28watts) each. I didn't see anyway I could push that kind of power out of the Scythe so the FC-5 was the answer. As soon as I saw it was for sale on ppc I ordered one.

(Pictures of my box can be found here http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...%20PC%20Stuff/ those are old unfinished pictures. If you have any questions about it I don't want to thread jack so please PM me.)

Now the review.

Pros.
It is really well made. Way better then the Scythe. It is not even breaking a sweat powering the box. Changing the color is easy and it looks good. It seem to sense temperature change a lot faster then the Scythe.

Cons.
There really is only one Con for me and its a big one. The RPM censer doesn't work.... I have tried many different fans and not once have I gotten an RPM reading. I don't know anyone else that has one nor have I seen a review so maybe I got a bad one.

I need a RPM reading to slow down my pumps. With a Laing DDC pump you can only slow it down so much before it stops, and its hard to tell with out a RPM censer. Also just because it will run at a very low voltage doesn't mean that when you turn it back on the pump will be able to start. Right now I'm just going to run my pumps at full till I can get a replacement that works.


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks for the useful input.


----------



## OpTicaL

*tron256*, thanks for the feedback. Now we just wait for more users to share their experiences.


----------



## kevindd992002

cyberdruid, you still don't have the unit dude?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tron256* 
I was able to get one of these from performance-pcs before they went out of stock.

I got it to replace my Scythe Kaze Master Ace (KM02-BK). I had to replace my Scythe because it was way under powered for my liquid cooling box. In fact I have bought three Scythes. The first one blew out, The second one burned up, and the third I modded for 2amps(24watts). In my box I have 2 Laing DDC 3.25 pumps (1 per channel) and 4 SilenX IXP-76-18 Ixtrema Pro fans (2 per channel). This is a two loop box. I wanted to change out my 4 SilenX fans for 4 Tri-blade Delta fans(I will never buy SilenX again). Even with my modded Scythe I couldn't do this because the Deltas I have are 1.20amps(14x2=28watts) each. I didn't see anyway I could push that kind of power out of the Scythe so the FC-5 was the answer. As soon as I saw it was for sale on ppc I ordered one.

(Pictures of my box can be found here http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...%20PC%20Stuff/ those are old unfinished pictures. If you have any questions about it I don't want to thread jack so please PM me.)

Now the review.

Pros.
It is really well made. Way better then the Scythe. It is not even breaking a sweat powering the box. Changing the color is easy and it looks good. It seem to sense temperature change a lot faster then the Scythe.

Cons.
There really is only one Con for me and its a big one. The RPM censer doesn't work.... I have tried many different fans and not once have I gotten an RPM reading. I don't know anyone else that has one nor have I seen a review so maybe I got a bad one.

I need a RPM reading to slow down my pumps. With a Laing DDC pump you can only slow it down so much before it stops, and its hard to tell with out a RPM censer. Also just because it will run at a very low voltage doesn't mean that when you turn it back on the pump will be able to start. Right now I'm just going to run my pumps at full till I can get a replacement that works.

That is a serious downfall for Lamptron. The RPM reading is one of the most important feature of that fan controller.


----------



## CyberDruid

The downside to paying to be a Beta tester I reckon


----------



## kevindd992002

Lol, yeah. Cyberdruid, have you talked to Lamptron yet for the sample unit?


----------



## tron256

Just a small update I have been in contact with Lamptron and they told me my FC-5 is defective and I should request a replacement from the vendor I got it from.









I have already spoken with ppc and they are working to get me a replacement.


----------



## sdla4ever

any news on release date?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tron256*


Just a small update I have been in contact with Lamptron and they told me my FC-5 is defective and I should request a replacement from the vendor I got it from.









I have already spoken with ppc and they are working to get me a replacement.


Nice to hear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


any news on release date?


Huh? This was released a few weeks ago.


----------



## OutlawPiper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tron256*


Just a small update I have been in contact with Lamptron and they told me my FC-5 is defective and I should request a replacement from the vendor I got it from.









I have already spoken with ppc and they are working to get me a replacement.


I just e-mailed the guys at Performance-PCs, and they said that the FC-5 is being re-engineered, so it will be about 2-3 weeks before they have them back in stock. I'm guessing that your "defective" unit might not have been that unique.


----------



## xguntherc

did someone ask about quality.. Lamptron is a better quality controller than anything else.. like a ultra kaza. they are solid and VERY well built. Laptron makes great stuff. they sponsor a few people at XS and they are pretty nice.

the red and black would match my case. HAF 932, but the blue would work better with my front and mobo lights, as well as my monitor. has a blue touch screen on side for controlling colors n all.

I've been planning to get a lamptron over the rest. now i might get this


----------



## baverdi

Are these babies out yet?!


----------



## Z Naught

I would be interested if my 1200 didnt have built in fan controllers, but that looks sick!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baverdi*


Are these babies out yet?!


As a matter of fact, the go ahead for product release was given today. You should be seeing them on store shelves very soon. Heres a few sample photos from our product testing.






And of course you can follow lamptron and our product updates as well as questions or comments on twitter (www.twitter.com/Lamptron) or facebook (search Lamptron)


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Awesome! So what was changed in the re-engineering process?


----------



## Raiden911

G00d to know. Hope all the kinks got worked out.

Been waiting for one for MONTHS!


----------



## Spawne32

The first prototype we tested had issues with reading the RPM on specific fan types, as well as issues with the LCD viewing angle, and voltage readings. All of that has been corrected now, and as always we make sure that quality control is a top priority.


----------



## OpTicaL

All I can say is, this controller will be THE controller to get for all your fan controlling needs.


----------



## Sparhawk

These look sick! I really like the display. I might have to upgrade when NCIX gets them in stock.


----------



## CyberDruid

So just so we are all on the same page please introduce yourself Spawne32 and clarify your relationship to Lamptron. I would appreciate that since I don't know you from Adam and I do know some of the Lamptron team.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


So just so we are all on the same page please introduce yourself Spawne32 and clarify your relationship to Lamptron. I would appreciate that since I don't know you from Adam and I do know some of the Lamptron team.


Sure thing Cyber, As some of you may already know me from my extensive reputation on XS, im robert (rob, bob,etc) and i came on board about a month ago to Lamptron as a consultant for USA marketing operations. I assist in customer support, review distribution, quality control, and product development.

If you know me from XS already you know that i spent 2 years running my own review site dedicated to honest, quality reviews, however the financial toll of trying to run an honest operation eventually resulted in the closing of that site a little over a year ago. I then took on board a senior staff position over at techREACTION.net where i have a blog position, as well as moderation over their forums. However i have been unable to write blogs due to real life events keeping me busy.

You can reach me at my company email address, [email protected] as well as twitter and facebook in the links i posted a few posts above, and i can answer all your questions regarding products or complaints or whatever it might be.


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


You can reach me at my company email address, [email protected] as well as twitter and facebook in the links i posted a few posts above, and i can answer all your questions regarding products or complaints or whatever it might be.










Glad to have you on the site Rob - my only concern for this fan controller (and this might seem petty) is the use of LCD. I currently use the Scyte Kaze Master, and one of my favorite things about it is the fact that its VFD makes for exceptionally good viewing angled. if it wasn't recessed into the housing, you'd basically have a 180 degree viewing angle with no distortion whatsoever. Since most of us don't have our cases directly in front of our faces, I'm somewhat concerned that this fan controller might not be able to display things in nearly as clear a fashion if I'm sitting in my usual fashion. What sort of realistic viewing angles are we looking at here?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RayvinAzn* 
Glad to have you on the site Rob - my only concern for this fan controller (and this might seem petty) is the use of LCD. I currently use the Scyte Kaze Master, and one of my favorite things about it is the fact that its VFD makes for exceptionally good viewing angled. if it wasn't recessed into the housing, you'd basically have a 180 degree viewing angle with no distortion whatsoever. Since most of us don't have our cases directly in front of our faces, I'm somewhat concerned that this fan controller might not be able to display things in nearly as clear a fashion if I'm sitting in my usual fashion. What sort of realistic viewing angles are we looking at here?

lighting conditions can change the optimal view range but as far as i can tell i would estimate theres a good 140 degree view angle despite it being recessed slightly


----------



## Oupavoc

Looks pretty cool, only if it can control more then 4. Well you can always use a splitter


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


lighting conditions can change the optimal view range but as far as i can tell i would estimate theres a good 140 degree view angle despite it being recessed slightly


That's pretty good, and I thank you for your honesty in the matter. I might very well pick one of these up, they do look pretty damn slick.


----------



## Moogle Stiltzkin

Tron256: i need to ask you something. Can 3 fans be used for 1 channel with this Lamptron FC-5 ???

Does any heat spreader need to be added or does it already have it?


----------



## Spawne32

No heat spreader is required.


----------



## kevindd992002

Are these already available through online stores?


----------



## Spawne32

not yet, they should be getting them in stock soon though


----------



## CurtisGreene

Looks great. I am holding out for one of these now.


----------



## Moogle Stiltzkin

Thats good news Spawn thx.


----------



## OpTicaL

Can't wait, my buddy's Scythe Kaze Master Ace just died.


----------



## Moogle Stiltzkin

Ok i've just received my Lamptron FC-5

I've posted screenshots here

http://mognet.dlinkddns.com/forum/vi....php?f=7&t=148


----------



## CoreXE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moogle Stiltzkin* 
Ok i've just received my Lamptron FC-5

I've posted screenshots here

http://mognet.dlinkddns.com/forum/vi....php?f=7&t=148

Grats for it, but please do not bump a old thread, and this is news. You should have posted this to Cooling section.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moogle Stiltzkin* 
Ok i've just received my Lamptron FC-5

I've posted screenshots here

http://mognet.dlinkddns.com/forum/vi....php?f=7&t=148

Where'd you buy yours?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoreXE*


Grats for it, but please do not bump a old thread, and this is news. You should have posted this to Cooling section.


SO who died and made you the curator of my thread? Seriously. In case you forgot you are new to the forum so please act like it. kthxbai


----------



## Liability

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


SO who died and made you the curator of my thread? Seriously. In case you forgot you are new to the forum so please act like it. kthxbai


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoreXE*


Grats for it, but please do not bump a old thread, and this is news. You should have posted this to Cooling section.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


SO who died and made you the curator of my thread? Seriously. In case you forgot you are new to the forum so please act like it. kthxbai


*
LAWL!!!!!!! *

+1 for CyberDruid.









-----

I am still having a hard time finding the the Lamptron FC-5 even with the re-release. I have been waiting for almost 3+ months.









Hope there will a be list of the stores/e-retailers carrying the FC-5.


----------



## Dutch

Performance PCs Has had it listed for a while, unfortunately they are currently *out of stock*. Their price is a reasonable $55








Dutch

BTW Moogle, I can't seem to get your link to work...


----------



## Moogle Stiltzkin

Dutch try this.

http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1231435

This is my project page, finally managed to mass upload to imageshack so it's all good :} Check on page 7.

Oh i got mine from performance pcs by luck :}

From my observations there doesn't seem to be a heat sink hm....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dutch*


Performance PCs Has had it listed for a while, unfortunately they are currently *out of stock*. Their price is a reasonable $55








Dutch

BTW Moogle, I can't seem to get your link to work...


Those were the first batch of FC5 and they had several problems if you don't know about that.


----------



## Mach 5

Slightly off topic: Did anyone else laugh at the name "lamptron" ?


----------



## Moogle Stiltzkin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Those were the first batch of FC5 and they had several problems if you don't know about that.

Mine is the latest revision that actually works









Anyway i am almost done with my project. Right now i am laser cutting my top panel to fit my TFC Xchanger 360 radiator. Next i need to book a day to send my pc to the local pc shop to install the water cooling, and an extra day to check it for leaks. ETA is probably 1 week.

Once it's up will i then be able to do some testing of my own


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moogle Stiltzkin*


Mine is the latest revision that actually works









Anyway i am almost done with my project. Right now i am laser cutting my top panel to fit my TFC Xchanger 360 radiator. Next i need to book a day to send my pc to the local pc shop to install the water cooling, and an extra day to check it for leaks. ETA is probably 1 week.

Once it's up will i then be able to do some testing of my own










Where'd you buy the latest revision of these?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberdruid*


the official msrp for the fc-5 is $54.99



noo!!!!


----------



## Dutch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Where'd you buy the latest revision of these?


Like he stated, Performance-Pcs.com before they sold out...

Its hard to believe he got a revision from some of the first batches sold, perhaps Lamptron was on top of things and did a quick re-call...








Dutch


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dutch* 
Like he stated, Performance-Pcs.com before they sold out...

Its hard to believe he got a revision from some of the first batches sold, perhaps Lamptron was on top of things and did a quick re-call...








Dutch

Yeah, that's really hard to believe because the first batch of these units were sold out fast and they never came back on stock after that. I'm also in constant contact with the sales rep of Lamptron and they're saying that the unit was re-engineered and will be available SOON.


----------



## Moogle Stiltzkin

Well i'm a quick ninja :d

Either way i'll post some screenies for proof >->; give me 1-2 weeks.

Anyhow... it does not have any heat stinks. Should i put some on since i will be using 6 gentle typhoons per channel ? What do you think?


----------



## baverdi

Sunbeam should use those blinding leds to backlight a voltage meter. then we would all be talking about that


----------



## OpTicaL

So when are these available? The holidays are here ya know.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Any official updates on a release for these?


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeatloafOverdose*


Any official updates on a release for these?


x2...on the re-release.


----------



## MM-K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DK_mz*


how is this controller any better than my scythe master???


Exactly, I got one too. I don't get why people are going nuts about these...except for changing the colour of LED's? lol


----------



## Thedark1337

Because this can handle more amps per channel than a scythe, it also changes color. Its better


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Because this can handle more amps per channel than a scythe, it also changes color. Its better

I'll take a VFD over LCD any day of the week in a fan controller, color be damned. I don't look at my fan controller head-on, I'm at a pretty extreme angle most of the time, and I'm sure most other users are as well.


----------



## OutlawPiper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM-K*


Exactly, I got one too. I don't get why people are going nuts about these...except for changing the colour of LED's? lol


That's why I'm interested. (Wouldn't call me nuts about it, though.







) I'm having a hard time deciding on my case theme color(s). With the FC5, I can change my mind (a lot) and not screw things up.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RayvinAzn*


I'll take a VFD over LCD any day of the week in a fan controller, color be damned. I don't look at my fan controller head-on, I'm at a pretty extreme angle most of the time, and I'm sure most other users are as well.


I'd take 30 watts per channel over 12 anyday... especially for a fan controller.

And for viewing angles...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


lighting conditions can change the optimal view range but as far as i can tell i would estimate theres a good 140 degree view angle despite it being recessed slightly


I have a kaze master and I find this as an improvement.


----------



## blackb1t

Hmm. Since it's fairly cheap, I would assume twisted nematic technology is being used, more than likely actually, which is indeed going to give some pretty bad viewing angles, but since it's so small, I can't really imagine it being an annoying problem. I'd like to see it in person, I need a new controller for my server box.


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*


I'd take 30 watts per channel over 12 anyday... especially for a fan controller.

And for viewing angles...

I have a kaze master and I find this as an improvement.


Oh, they each have their pros and cons to be sure - I'm just saying I'll take viewing angles over colors any day of the week. I definitely like the amperage increase myself, but from a purely screen standpoint, I prefer the Kaze Master to the FC-5.

I have a Kaze Master as well (I'm actually the one that originally asked about viewing angles), and LCD's do NOT have the viewing angles that VFD's do. Now you do lose some of the numbers because the screen is slightly recessed into the housing, but the viewing angles on a VFD are as perfect as they get. The color won't shift/fade/invert or anything else because you're sitting off at an angle. You can't do that with an LCD unfortunately, but as long as the viewing angles are decent (and they sound like they are) I'm all for it.


----------



## Moogle Stiltzkin

Well i just sent my rig to the shop for assembly. I should get it back in 3 days time :X

I can give my assessment then :/

I think it's more important that each channel supports a higher wattage so if you have 3 or more fans it won't blow :x

The only downside i found so far, is no heat sinks for the mosfets behind :x


----------



## Dutch

So Moogle you did get the faulty version and not the revision...that sucks, what exactly went wrong with it??

Well unfortunately I couldn't wait any longer for the FC-5, 
With Lamptron having to recall and alter/revise the design, it may be a bit until they are re-released.

I'll finally have my new rig up and running in the next couple days, I can't really run it with 4 San Aces at full throttle. 
So I settled on the FC-3 with the nice black finish (lol, looks like I got the last one!!)










Because of yet another design issue with the CM Cosmos 1000 I'll be mounting it completely inside the case (near the mobo) But its all good, I'm going to change out the LEDs to red. It should accent my Classified board nicely!!








Dutch


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dutch*


So Moogle you did get the faulty version and not the revision...that sucks, what exactly went wrong with it??

Well unfortunately I couldn't wait any longer for the FC-5, 
With Lamptron having to recall and alter/revise the design, it may be a bit until they are re-released.

I'll finally have my new rig up and running in the next couple days, I can't really run it with 4 San Aces at full throttle. 
So I settled on the FC-3 with the nice black finish (lol, looks like I got the last one!!)

Because of yet another design issue with the CM Cosmos 1000 I'll be mounting it completely inside the case (near the mobo) But its all good, I'm going to change out the LEDs to red. It should accent my Classified board nicely!!








Dutch


I did the same. I couldn't really wait for the new revision to come out so I went and got a rheobus extreme. I would of gotten an FC-2 but newegg was out of stock. I needed something to run my 6 san aces plus the case fans. I was going to mod it so the LEDs are red like so many have done. Displays? Where it's going, it don't need displays...


----------



## Dutch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*


I did the same. I couldn't really wait for the new revision to come out so I went and got a rheobus extreme. I would of gotten an FC-2 but newegg was out of stock. I needed something to run my 6 san aces plus the case fans. I was going to mod it so the LEDs are red like so many have done. Displays? Where it's going, it don't need displays...


LOL, Thats cool...I simply assumed I could change the LEDs out. I wasn't sure how practical it was...glad to hear this is a common practice. 
I believe (I have yet to received my FC) the intensity of the LEDs illumination is also controlled with the voltage/dial. So I ordered the 5mm LEDs w/o Resistor (whatever it needs should be there for the blues), hopefully there is no compatibility issues...

I too considered the Rheobus Extreme, but the dials make it look kinda cheap IMO. I'm sure they can be classed up a bit with some paint or replacement knobs all together.

LOL, we seem to have a lot in common...I'll be running 4 San Ace 109R1212H1011's. Its a shame that model fan has been discontinued, I probably stock up on them every chance I get. However the replacement model is damn good too (9G1212H1011) at only 3-CFM less and @ only 4.56 (1.68 less watts) which allows for a broader selection of controllers (less than 6 watts, which seems to be the max output to most "cheaper" FCs) fact I'm pretty sure some mobo fan headers can handle them...








Dutch


----------



## Spawne32

should be in stores soon....i hope, i know the first shipments went out like a week ago to our distributors.


----------



## Dutch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


should be in stores soon....i hope, i know the first shipments went out like a week ago to our distributors.


Are you a Lamptron sales rep or something??








Dutch


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dutch*


Are you a Lamptron sales rep or something??








Dutch


you could say that


----------



## Dutch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
you could say that









Somehow I knew I would get a vague answer...

On the Lamptron website, the "where to buy" link seems to be down. If you click on any of the countries, it seems to just refresh the page.

So could you please give us some insite as which distributors here in the US will be caring this particular model, and if they will be available to our friends across the pond (UK)??

Thanks,







Dutch


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dutch*


Somehow I knew I would get a vague answer...

On the Lamptron website, the "where to buy" link seems to be down. If you click on any of the countries, it seems to just refresh the page.

So could you please give us some insite as which distributors here in the US will be caring this particular model, and if they will be available to our friends across the pond (UK)??

Thanks,







Dutch


to answer your first question

http://www.overclock.net/7786829-post158.html

to answer your second question, they are distributed under the brand 1st pc corp., they are available and resellers like performance pcs and newegg.com. As far as the UK goes, i dont handle that department but as far as i am aware they are being sold in europe.


----------



## Raiden911

---> http://www.1stpccorp.com/fan_controller.html

Can't wait!


----------



## OutlawPiper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
Sure thing Cyber, As some of you may already know me from my extensive reputation on XS, im robert (rob, bob,etc) and i came on board about a month ago to Lamptron as a consultant for USA marketing operations. I assist in customer support, review distribution, quality control, and product development.

Hey, Spawne32. I keep checking Lamptron's website, but it doesn't look like it's been updated since July of 2008 (The most recent "news" date). Any idea what's going on with that? The FC5 is not even listed on the site.







It kind of looks like the website has been forgotten, and since you're involved with marketing, I figured you'd want to know the impression it leaves with perspective customers.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutlawPiper*


Hey, Spawne32. I keep checking Lamptron's website, but it doesn't look like it's been updated since July of 2008 (The most recent "news" date). Any idea what's going on with that? The FC5 is not even listed on the site.







It kind of looks like the website has been forgotten, and since you're involved with marketing, I figured you'd want to know the impression it leaves with perspective customers.










Yes the old website is...well we wont go into that, but we are currently working on a brand new website we are just putting the finishing touches on that will have alot more interactive ability then the previous version.


----------



## OpTicaL

So when exactly will this controller be available?


----------



## Jo0

Is it wrong that I'm still demanding the black FC-2s to show up for reasonable prices out on the market. Like the $22 price tag Sidewinder sells them at


----------



## triggs75

Its available now here

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26486

Just ordered mine


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Its available now here

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26486

Just ordered mine

Sweet, waiting for more etailers to carry it to see if I can get a better price. $55 for a controller just to control fans is steep.


----------



## getbigtony

hey didn't u say lamptron wanted to be a sponsor?
could they sell directly on OCN and give us discounts?


----------



## getbigtony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jo0* 
Is it wrong that I'm still demanding the black FC-2s to show up for reasonable prices out on the market. Like the $22 price tag Sidewinder sells them at

agreed; i'm looking for the fc-2 to drop in price as well!
45w for each of the channels!


----------



## IamWedge

Well... I just ordered mine


----------



## Sukach

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IamWedge*


Well... I just ordered mine










Ditto


----------



## Oupavoc

reminds me of the scythe with more Watts per channel, very nice


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Its available now here

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26486

Just ordered mine


Thx for update. I ordered _some_. Looks like they are all sold out now.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raiden911*


Thx for update. I ordered _some_. Looks like they are all sold out now.










No Prob. Glad you got one, and WOW that was fast depletion of their stock. The first time I think they said they only got ten in stock, this time hopefully they had more then ten but still not enough for the demand of them.

Chad


----------



## CyberDruid

Maybe _teasing us_ for months is an effective marketting tool. I'll have to try that









After all half the excitement is anticipation


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Maybe _teasing us_ for months is an effective marketting tool. I'll have to try that









After all half the excitement is anticipation










LOL that is true.....


----------



## Spawne32

lol i wish it was teasing, i hear the guys over in china are going crazy over all the orders from stores, thats why i cant put a date on anything, i know they are all working overtime to keep up with demand. problem is the USA market has to go through a distro first, so we produce them, send them to the distro, then the stores buy from the distro.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
lol i wish it was teasing, i hear the guys over in china are going crazy over all the orders from stores, thats why i cant put a date on anything

Going crazy, eh? Imagine if you guys made something like the Aquaero and sold it at the FC-5's price... oh the carnage.









Actually, that does spark a question; WOULD Lamptron make something like the Aquaero?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Going crazy, eh? Imagine if you guys made something like the Aquaero and sold it at the FC-5's price... oh the carnage.









Actually, that does spark a question; WOULD Lamptron make something like the Aquaero?


I will answer that question with....


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
I will answer that question with....



Wow, I'd say that's a measure of confidence.







Any time frame as to when you can elaborate? I assume there's something in the works that fits my question and you're under NDA...


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Wow, I'd say that's a measure of confidence.







Any time frame as to when you can elaborate? I assume there's something in the works that fits my question and you're under NDA...

NDA and i will say that its all just theory right now, but the fact that it is floating around means that there may be something in the future, although i cant discuss specific plans we have talked about. Like ive said in the past, most of us here at the company are enthusiasts ourselves, so when demand is out there, we take notice. Alot of the fan controllers we offer are from requests directly taken off of forums just like this one.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
NDA and i will say that its all just theory right now, but the fact that it is floating around means that there may be something in the future, although i cant discuss specific plans we have talked about. Like ive said in the past, most of us here at the company are enthusiasts ourselves, so when demand is out there, we take notice. *Alot of the fan controllers we offer are from requests directly taken off of forums just like this one.*

Mmm. I love the sound of that, especially the bolded part. Thanks!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Mmm. I love the sound of that, especially the bolded part. Thanks!

lol go over to XS and look how long ive been a member, cyber knows me very well







probably knows my antics as well, although i have to keep that to a minimum now as ive moved up in the world lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
NDA and i will say that its all just theory right now, but the fact that it is floating around means that there may be something in the future, although i cant discuss specific plans we have talked about. Like ive said in the past, most of us here at the company are enthusiasts ourselves, so when demand is out there, we take notice. Alot of the fan controllers we offer are from requests directly taken off of forums just like this one.

Who ever requested the FC-2, tell them thank you.









Though, who ever put LED's in it, please tell them to not put LED's in it next time.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
lol go over to XS and look how long ive been a member, cyber knows me very well







probably knows my antics as well, although i have to keep that to a minimum now as ive moved up in the world lol

Would it be safe to say he influenced some of what went into the FC-5, and perhaps even the next product?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Would it be safe to say he influenced some of what went into the FC-5, and perhaps even the next product?

the initial design of the FC5 pre-dates me at the company, but i will say that i told lamptron a few years ago about cyberdruid because of his reputation and how much i value his opinion on the products, i know that the original FC5 prototype failed miserably which is why it went back to be redesigned to correct the initial flaws, if it doesnt meet the expectations of the people that are going to be using them, they shouldnt be sold. The balance of quality and price is something we always strive for perfection with.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Who ever requested the FC-2, tell them thank you.









Though, who ever put LED's in it, please tell them to not put LED's in it next time.









lol FC2 was actually released wayyyyy back, back when i had my own review website, so i had nothing to do with that particular design, but i knew the potential of the products being produced from back then, which is why i put the effort into helping out.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
The balance of quality and price is something we always strive for perfection with.

Well so far you guys have succeeded marvelously, keep it up!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Well so far you guys have succeeded marvelously, keep it up!









I hope it stays that way, and remember you can always leave feedback on facebook and twitter.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
lol FC2 was actually released wayyyyy back, back when i had my own review website, so i had nothing to do with that particular design, but i knew the potential of the products being produced from back then, which is why i put the effort into helping out.

I personally am in love with my FC-2.

It's a great fan controller, and I've used it for testing because I can run 6 Gentle Typhoons on one channel for RAD testing


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
I hope it stays that way, and remember you can always leave feedback on facebook and twitter.

How about we post it here and u can just copy and paste it on twitter. -lawl.









I can't wait for my Lamptrons to arrive. This will be my first Lamptron product and I hope it will be g00d.









My San Aces need a fan controller.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
I hope it stays that way, and remember you can always leave feedback on facebook and twitter.

Where's the Lamptron twitter? Is it just @Lamptron?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Where's the Lamptron twitter? Is it just @Lamptron?

www.twitter.com/lamptron


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
www.twitter.com/lamptron

Danke man!


----------



## kinubic

love my FC-2 too! even if it doesnt have the fancy multi colors! it powers my multiple fans ^_^


----------



## CyberDruid

I can corroborate that Spawne tried to seduce me into the Lamptron harem a while back but I remained aloof and teased them for months, years before submitting to their advances.

Actually it was Andy contacting me on YouTube and striking up a friendship over countless back and forth PMs that interested me in Lamptron and working with them to develop and refine their products.

Although we have yet to "pop one out of the oven" I would love to see some offspring from our casual affair









That said I have a Rev2 FC-5 in hand but sadly am under NDA so all my impressions and so on will be relayed to Lamptron directly.

cheers


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I can corroborate that Spawne tried to seduce me into the Lamptron harem a while back but I remained aloof and teased them for months, years before submitting to their advances.

Actually it was Andy contacting me on YouTube and striking up a friendship over countless back and forth PMs that interested me in Lamptron and working with them to develop and refine their products.

Although we have yet to "pop one out of the oven" I would love to see some offspring from our casual affair









That said I have a Rev2 FC-5 in hand but sadly am under NDA so all my impressions and so on will be relayed to Lamptron directly.

cheers


did andy forget to tell you NDA is lifted on that? once it goes on sale your free to say what you please, so please...have at it







i actually sent those out to several other websites for review as well so your more then welcome to give it a full review and go public with it.


----------



## CyberDruid

Haven't emailed Andy since New Years. Didn't talk about work. Thanks for the heads up. It'll be a about a week before I can get into it.


----------



## Spawne32

first review is up

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/01/...an-controller/


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Sweet. Looks like it's still safe to say it's the best all-around controller that employs knobs for direct control.


----------



## ez12a

agh i wish i could afford this...

my Vantec Nexus is a really nice controller but sometimes can't spin up the 200mm fan i have at the lowest setting..


----------



## IamWedge

Mine just came in the mail. Time to shut down and install it.


----------



## CyberDruid

I guess it's okay to finally admit that I installed an FC-5 in my Skulltrail right about the time I started this thread









When I get back from my roadtrip this weekend I will see what the Rev.2 is like and how it performs with a variety of fans.


----------



## Scott-

Are these Lamptron FC-5 fan controllers available anywhere at the moment?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scott-*


Are these Lamptron FC-5 fan controllers available anywhere at the moment?


Yep, Performance-PC's has them
Silver or Black


----------



## Scott-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Yep, Performance-PC's has them
Silver or Black

Thanks for the reply, I'm looking for a black Lamptron FC5. I checked Performance-PC's last night, and again just now, but if you scroll down to the "Add to Cart" button, it says "Out of Stock"...


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scott-* 
Are these Lamptron FC-5 fan controllers available anywhere at the moment?

Only Performance-PCs has them. They have been sold out for almost a week.

Mine are coming on Monday along with some other stuff to finalize Raiden-GT. *ugh*


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
first review is up

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/01/...an-controller/

"The Duke"







did the review....
That wasn't me BTW!


----------



## MooMoo

Is it able to put 2 fans in one channel on this? Is it possible to control my GPU cooler http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...79&language=en with this?







btw i just ordered it







Cant wait!


----------



## MooMoo

If you are interested to buy from UK then i got shop for you







http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/...ntrollers.html theres couple of them.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

I got my FC5 (alum) but I haven't installed it yet on my tech station, I'm going to see if the face plate is removable like my FC2 so I can paint a nice hammer finish on it

btw did anyone noticed the lamptron site dont look like what it used to? it even got a FC5 product page now
http://lamptron.com/
http://www.lamptron.com/products/vie...Controller_FC5


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
my Vantec Nexus is a really nice controller but sometimes can't spin up the 200mm fan i have at the lowest setting..

Which Nexus do you have? The old NXP-201/205 is still one of the best analogue controllers I know of.


----------



## Raiden911

YAY! I got my FC-5s!









I have more than 4+ fans to control. _*Ugh*_


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raiden911*


YAY! I got my FC-5s!









I have more than 4+ fans to control. _*Ugh*_


I would love to see pics of it in your K62 case when you're all done.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooMoo*


If you are interested to buy from UK then i got shop for you







http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/...ntrollers.html theres couple of them.


no dont tell me, damn now I have to get one


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ* 
I got my FC5 (alum) but I haven't installed it yet on my tech station, I'm going to see if the face plate is removable like my FC2 so I can paint a nice hammer finish on it

btw did anyone noticed the lamptron site dont look like what it used to? it even got a FC5 product page now
http://lamptron.com/
http://www.lamptron.com/products/vie...Controller_FC5









, they are getting bigger & better









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raiden911* 
YAY! I got my FC-5s!









I have more than 4+ fans to control. _*Ugh*_

put like 2 fans to one knob? if possible









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains* 
no dont tell me, damn now I have to get one

hehe


----------



## Scott-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooMoo*


If you are interested to buy from UK then i got shop for you







http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/...ntrollers.html theres couple of them.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Spawne32

i know you guys have been looking, frozen pc has 17 left in stock

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/96...ml?id=yQCWNpra


----------



## Scott-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


i know you guys have been looking, frozen pc has 17 left in stock

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/96...ml?id=yQCWNpra


Thanks, shipping is a little cheaper from FrozenCPU than it is from Europe!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
i know you guys have been looking, frozen pc has 17 left in stock

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/96...ml?id=yQCWNpra

I noticed that FrozenCPU offers to 'sleeve/heatshrink' the cables for this item. What exactly do they mean, I didnt think there were any cables that came with it? Or if someone knows, please advise.


----------



## CyberDruid

There are fan cables (4 of them), temp sensors on long cables (4 of them) and the Molex power cable.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I noticed that FrozenCPU offers to 'sleeve/heatshrink' the cables for this item. What exactly do they mean, I didnt think there were any cables that came with it? Or if someone knows, please advise.

You get 12" 3pin fan cables and (don't remember how long) thermal probe cables. That are used for temp sensing.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You get 12" 3pin fan cables and (don't remember how long) thermal probe cables. That are used for temp sensing.


Ahh nice! Do you think it's worth the $10 to have them sleeve this then? I was going to purchase this sleeving kit but it's currently OOS.


----------



## CyberDruid

I sure wouldn't sleeve all of that for $10


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Ahh nice! Do you think it's worth the $10 to have them sleeve this then? I was going to purchase this sleeving kit but it's currently OOS.

If you want it sleeved now, then go for it. $10 isn't too bad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I sure wouldn't sleeve all of that for $10










I agree, I'd rather sleeve it myself. More so because sleeving is relatively easy.


----------



## CyberDruid

Doing it for yourself you will spend about that in supplies. Sheathing maybe $1 a foot or less and heatshrink the same. Then the shipping, plus I know I always order more than I need in case I want to add or redo and there you've got way over $10.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Here's mine installed


----------



## CyberDruid

Noice. Mine is going in the "Inappropriate Content" mod...if I ever get the kids out from under my feet...damn snow days.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Noice. Mine is going in the "Inappropriate Content" mod...if I ever get the kids out from under my feet...damn snow days.


Mine's still sitting in a box


----------



## CyberDruid

Mine too. In fact I have three of them laying around now...sheesh. I gotta get off my duff and make a review...which is not easy with two kids underfoot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Mine too. In fact I have three of them laying around now...sheesh. I gotta get off my duff and make a review...which is not easy with two kids underfoot.


Haha, I just started a new semester at college, so trying to Mod & do work is not easy.


----------



## getbigtony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Mine too. In fact I have three of them laying around now...sheesh. I gotta get off my duff and make a review...which is not easy with two kids underfoot.

send me one and i'll review it =D


----------



## ReignsOfPower

What's there to review about a fan controller? lol
Its built very very well, installation is a piece of cake, changing colours involves adding/moving/removing jumpers on the back pannel, comes with 4 fan extension cables and 4 thermal cables and the numbers on the LCD readout are fairly difficult to see on an angle. Some colours are much better than others. So I've stuck with cyan - however this really isn't a problem in my book.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Which Nexus do you have? The old NXP-201/205 is still one of the best analogue controllers I know of.


i have a black 201.

it is a nice quality controller for sure, though power per channel is a little low for today's size fans.

the PCB looks really nice in the Vantec which is why i havent thought about buying any other fan controller..their PCBs look pretty simple opposed to the Nexus.

sorry for the late response.


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower* 
What's there to review about a fan controller? lol
Its built very very well, installation is a piece of cake, changing colours involves adding/moving/removing jumpers on the back pannel, comes with 4 fan extension cables and 4 thermal cables and the numbers on the LCD readout are fairly difficult to see on an angle. Some colours are much better than others. So I've stuck with cyan - however this really isn't a problem in my book.

Wait, changing colors isn't a press of a button?


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTicaL* 
Wait, changing colors isn't a press of a button?

Nope, jumpers. I found it odd too, but it's not like I'm going to cycle though them ever







I guess that's a bit of a disadvantage to it.


----------



## sticker

Thats pretty odd, perhaps that feature will be added to a REV II?


----------



## CyberDruid

If you have a strong desire for some manner of changing the colors rapidly you will need to either design a logic circuit to do that or you can go old skool and use a rotary switch or a number of toggle switches and some single pin leads and do a little soldering.

It's simple if you think about it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
If you have a strong desire for some manner of changing the colors rapidly you will need to either design a logic circuit to do that or you can go old skool and use a rotary switch or a number of toggle switches and some single pin leads and do a little soldering.

It's simple if you think about it.


I was thinking, you get a dial switch and you just hook it up to all the connectors, you could do it easily.

obviously making the switch and mounting it to the case would be a bit harder said than done, but it doesn't look to be a hard concept.

Side note: Finally unboxed min and hooked it up, the white LED's look amazing...


----------



## CyberDruid

How is the viewing angle? Can you see it clearly if the case was at floor level and you are sitting?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
How is the viewing angle? Can you see it clearly if the case was at floor level and you are sitting?

Can't really say from the floor because of all the things hooked up to the top of my case, and the fact that it has a lip up top (NZXT Beta EVO) it blocks things off slightly.

I can say, at about a 75* pitch either left or right, I can glance over and read Fan Speed/Temp just fine.
So far, RED & WHITE LED's are all I have tried. But both are easily veiwable.


----------



## CyberDruid

That's good to hear. Sounds like Lamptron addressed that issue in the Rev2.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
That's good to hear. Sounds like Lamptron addressed that issue in the Rev2.

It's definitely a good viewing angle.
It's also not terrible bring in low light situations.

I'm most likely going to go back to my FC-2 though, and put the FC-5 on my bench. Just because my Rig is completely LED/less slide the buttons & Debug LED's on my Mobo.


----------



## xmisery

A nice edition to maybe a Rev. 3 of this item would be the ability to cycle through all the various color schemes without having to pull out the device and set jumpers on the back, albeit, I'm not sure how they would actually implement that using the current front interface (maybe design a push-in design on the knobs?) . Another nice-to-have ability would be to just turn off the LED's all-together. Either way, it's still an awesome product!


----------



## MooMoo

I just installed mine and got problems to put 4pin molex into it (didnt show any readings), dont know do i even have right cables for it but bought this, seems that i have wrong cables?















but my other 3pin fans worked fine.
heres some pics installed






















i gotta try other colors too


----------



## xmisery

It looks sexy! Tell me though, is it easier to read the numbers 'in-person' or are the pictures you posted display the numbers as you see them? Maybe it's just me (or the pictures) but I have a hard time reading the output.


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

It's amazing how this thread has pretty much managed to stay in the front page in hardware news since the writing.

I wish I had a Lamptron...


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
It looks sexy! Tell me though, is it easier to read the numbers 'in-person' or are the pictures you posted display the numbers as you see them? Maybe it's just me (or the pictures) but I have a hard time reading the output.

Its not that hard to read 'in-person', its those pictures








It looks way better in rael life than on those my pictures


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
Its not that hard to read 'in-person', its those pictures








It looks way better in rael life than on those my pictures









Okay cool. I figured that's what it was. I've also been up for 2 days straight.. so I was starting to blame my eyes!


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

moomoo

4 pin molex fans do not have tachometers.


----------



## CyberDruid

Or they are just lacking the requisite third (usually yellow) wire. if you investigate the PCB of the fan you may see where to solder that required tach lead. Just a thought.


----------



## Spawne32

Just to let you guys know, we are now accepting "action shots" of your Lamptron hardware in use. You can submit photos to [email protected] and have it featured on the lamptron webpage. Please include your name so credit for the photo is given.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
Just to let you guys know, we are now accepting "action shots" of your Lamptron hardware in use. You can submit photos to [email protected] and have it featured on the lamptron webpage. Please include your name so credit for the photo is given.

Cool, gotta start take better pics







heres the news http://lamptron.com/news/5


----------



## new001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BubblesMuhaha* 
It's amazing how this thread has pretty much managed to stay in the front page in hardware news since the writing.

I wish I had a Lamptron...

Me, too! It looks like an A+ fan controller.

As for the longevity of the thread, I think it might have something to do with the fact that two Lamptron representatives are frequent posters on the thread... That's not the only cause, of course, because I swear half of the posts are "So when are these getting to vendors??"


----------



## grmnasasin0227

I haven't seen any pictures of the back of one, what connection type does this controller have (molex or 3/4-pin header like on a mobo)? My Panaflos and Deltas all have molexes on them and I'm pretty lazy with adapters.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

There are some pics here:
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/01/...an-controller/


----------



## tron256

I finally got a FC-5 v2 no thanks to Laptron or PPC. Here are some pics.

Sorry for the bad pics the only camera I have at work has a broken flash.

They look the same from the front. (I removed the mounting brackets from the old one).


This is the back of the v1



and here is v2 as you can see they are way different.



Here is the v1 PCB



and now v2. v2 has two Amtel ATMEGA8L-8AU ICs where are v1 only has one.



v1 and v2 from the front.



OMG the RPM reading works on v2! Those are both running the same type of fan on channel 1. The screens look a little different. v2's is darker, has better contrast, and better viewing angles.

I'm at work right now. So I haven't had time to fully test it in my rig.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tron256* 
I finally got a FC-5 v2 no thanks to Laptron or PPC. Here are some pics.

Sorry for the bad pics the only camera I have at work has a broken flash.

OMG the RPM reading works on v2! Those are both running the same type of fan on channel 1. The screens look a little different. v2's is darker, has better contrast, and better viewing angles.

I'm at work right now. So I haven't had time to fully test it in my rig.

Thanks for posting your pics! I'm glad they fixed the lighting/contrast/viewing angles too.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tron256*


I finally got a FC-5 v2 no thanks to Laptron or PPC. Here are some pics.

Sorry for the bad pics the only camera I have at work has a broken flash.

OMG the RPM reading works on v2! Those are both running the same type of fan on channel 1. The screens look a little different. v2's is darker, has better contrast, and better viewing angles.

I'm at work right now. So I haven't had time to fully test it in my rig.


Great, so now your going to make me look at the back of mine to see what version i have.









Chad


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Great, so now your going to make me look at the back of mine to see what version i have.









Chad

You have version 2, version 1 was not sold in stores, how he was able to get one of the older versions still eludes me lol


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


You have version 2, version 1 was not sold in stores, how he was able to get one of the older versions still eludes me lol


Thank you. I was hoping for a reason to pull it out and to mess with it more, but now I'll be lazy and just look at the front of it.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Thank you. I was hoping for a reason to pull it out and to mess with it more, but now I'll be lazy and just look at the front of it.










im an avid promoter of laziness myself


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


You have version 2, version 1 was not sold in stores, how he was able to get one of the older versions still eludes me lol


I think it was Performance PC's that had the V1 for sale.

I'm pretty sure a few people here got them.


----------



## tron256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


You have version 2, version 1 was not sold in stores, how he was able to get one of the older versions still eludes me lol


I got my v1 from Performance Pcs and I got my new v2 from frozencpu. I was tired of email ppc and lamptron trying to get a replacement. I waited almost 5 months.

I'm happy to say that my new v2 is in my rig and working 100%. The v2 seems to update the temp and rpm more frequently then the v1. I would guess the v1 was every 4 sec where it looks like the v2 is ever 2 sec.

hmmmm now I'm not sure what to do with my v1..... I'm thinking I'll build a beer starter stir plate with it just because it looks cool and I don't need the RPM reading.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tron256*


I got my v1 from Performance Pcs and I got my new v2 from frozencpu. I was tired of email ppc and lamptron trying to get a replacement. I waited almost 5 months.

I'm happy to say that my new v2 is in my rig and working 100%. The v2 seems to update the temp and rpm more frequently then the v1. I would guess the v1 was every 4 sec where it looks like the v2 is ever 2 sec.

hmmmm now I'm not sure what to do with my v1..... I'm thinking I'll build a beer starter stir plate with it just because it looks cool and I don't need the RPM reading.


Well the problem is, the v1 was a prototype, it was never released from NDA, so im not sure why PPC's sold you a prototype model of the fan controller. It is likely that they were sent samples of the unit for testing. Again, still not sure why they were sold to consumers, the product wasn't even finished.


----------



## tron256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


Well the problem is, the v1 was a prototype, it was never released from NDA, so im not sure why PPC's sold you a prototype model of the fan controller. It is likely that they were sent samples of the unit for testing. Again, still not sure why they were sold to consumers, the product wasn't even finished.


Yeah I had guess it was a prototype and the PPC shouldn't have sold it. The day this thread started was the day I bought it. I saw this thread and thought "I have to have that". Did a quick search on PPCs site and it was there. Bought it. It replaced a Scythe KAZE MASTER ACE that I had modified to handle 20watts. The modified Scythe still wasn't enough...... the damn thing was hotter then a pistol. The Lamptron FC-5 fixed those problems. Even with out the working RPM it was nice knowing it wasn't going to melt down and stop my pumps.

Sadly a pump did fail when I was using the v1 and because the RPM sensor didn't work I didn't know. No RPM sensor = no alarm. Lucky for me it was on my video card loop and I wasn't playing a game at the time. Windows blue screened... I rebooted and it didn't restart right. I looked over at my FC-5 v1 and saw my video water-in temp was at 125F. Luckily there was no damage to the video card and I replaced the pump.

Right now I am very happy with my new FC-5 v2.


----------



## Spawne32

Glad you like it and i apologize for the mishap, sometimes these slip ups are out of my control. lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
Glad you like it and i apologize for the mishap, sometimes these slip ups are out of my control. lol

Just keep designing, producing, and distrubitng awesome tech and I'm sure small mishaps like that will easily be overlooked


----------



## NuclearCrap

Thread moved. It's not news anymore.


----------



## CyberDruid

I don't think it has been for ages crap.


----------



## Messymitch503

Anyone know of an online store with this in stock?

Noticed one on Ebay but prefer purchasing from an online store.


----------



## ghost55

that looks sweet!


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Messymitch503*


Anyone know of an online store with this in stock?

Noticed one on Ebay but prefer purchasing from an online store.


I only know shop from UK if it helps: http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/...ntrollers.html


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

lol first thing I did with my fc5 was taking the thing apart, painting the front with a nice hammer finish, assemble, then installing it on to my tech station.

The thing was relatively mod friendly and I can easily see that anyone can replace the caps because it's some slot insert design.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Would this be better handling 3 ultra kazes 3000's, 1 slipstream, and a vf-1000 or a fc-2?


----------



## Thedark1337

FC 5 IMO because its the newer model and has a higher per channel amperage


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx*


Would this be better handling 3 ultra kazes 3000's, 1 slipstream, and a vf-1000 or a fc-2?


Depends if you want the LCD or not.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


FC 5 IMO because its the newer model and has a higher per channel amperage


FC-2 has higher wattage per channel.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Depends if you want the LCD or not.

FC-2 has higher wattage per channel.

Well I guess it's going to be the fc-2, since I hardly look at the lcd. But quality wise, which one would be better? Currently I have a kaze master and it has 2 dead channels and one half dead, from running 3 ultra kaze's on 3 channels.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx*


Well I guess it's going to be the fc-2, since I hardly look at the lcd. But quality wise, which one would be better? Currently I have a kaze master and it has 2 dead channels and one half dead, from running 3 ultra kaze's on 3 channels.


FC-2 & FC-5 are pretty much the same build quality. I own both, FC-5 on my bench, FC-2 in my sig rig.

They are very nice, FC-2 I don't like the LED's behind the knobs. FC-5 I would like an external color switch. 
The only real complaints for those.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


FC-2 & FC-5 are pretty much the same build quality. I own both, FC-5 on my bench, FC-2 in my sig rig.

They are very nice, FC-2 I don't like the LED's behind the knobs. FC-5 I would like an external color switch. 
The only real complaints for those.


I agree with you on the FC-5. I wish they had like a small pinhole, where you could stick the end of a paperclip inside it to trigger a button inside and switch through all the color options rather than having to pull the whole thing out and mess with jumpers. Maybe in rev. 3!


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


FC-2 & FC-5 are pretty much the same build quality. I own both, FC-5 on my bench, FC-2 in my sig rig.

They are very nice, FC-2 I don't like the LED's behind the knobs. FC-5 I would like an external color switch. 
The only real complaints for those.


Alright, I guess it's going to the the FC-2 for me then, since I don't need a lcd, cheaper and outputs more power. Thanks!


----------



## kevindd992002

How can you tell the difference between the old FC5 (initial release last year) and the re-engineered NEW release this year?


----------



## CyberDruid

You will not have to worry about that. The first revision should have never reached market. It was a mistake. The only units on the market are the rev 2.


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah I guess so but I read somewhere that there are still differences in the physical looks of the fan controller or something. I just want to make sure. Is there some text saying rev2 on the pcb?


----------



## CyberDruid

Look back in this thread and you will find the pics of the units from the back. They are physically different.


----------



## kevindd992002

Saw it now, I guess I have the v2 then


----------



## CyberDruid

If the RPM sensor works definitely.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Yeah I guess so but I read somewhere that there are still differences in the physical looks of the fan controller or something. I just want to make sure. Is there some text saying rev2 on the pcb?


You cant get the first revision, less then 10 were ever produced.


----------



## CyberDruid

And I have two of those so the odds are even smaller


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


And I have two of those so the odds are even smaller










Another Member in this thread got one. And I know where atleast 1 other is.









That makes 4 accounted for. Let the quest begin!


----------



## CyberDruid

Send them to me so I can kill them with fire.

Or a shotgun.

Still need to get the one Spawne sent me opened up and tested. It's on my to do list...like the Red Tide Update


----------



## btwalter

I might have to put some money aside and pick one of these up.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Send them to me so I can kill them with fire.
*
Or a shotgun.*


Executing a Lamptron?


----------



## CyberDruid

Count on it. I've been told I can't review the rare and dysfunctional Rev 1 units, I cant give them away or sell them and I can't even show them in action on Youtube lol...

But no one said I couldn't shoot them or set them on fire, or do both at the same time...


----------



## Tator Tot

HAHA Well I know one unit you're probably not getting your hands on. 
Just because they would want to have a youtube video of you murdering it









On the brighter side of things, we could see these as being "collectors" items of sorts. Like Mis-print Baseball cards.

Imperfections are hailed almost as high as Perfections are.


----------



## rcillig

I just got this a few weeks ago the v2 version and I love it, looks very sleek and has great viewing angles... it was kinda pricey but it had great wattage and looks so I said what the hell and got her.


----------



## BMunro

Hi,
Do you know if this is PWM fan controller?, How do I know?


----------



## Thedark1337

it is not PWM IIRC. it only has 3 pin inputs which is normal. PWM would be 4 pins


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


it is not PWM IIRC. it only has 3 pin inputs which is normal. PWM would be 4 pins


He's talking about the method of undervolting the fans. Some controllers actually give the fan less voltage when undervolting, while others give it pulses of 12v.

And sorry, I do not know the answer. Just clarifying.


----------



## BMunro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


it is not PWM IIRC. it only has 3 pin inputs which is normal. PWM would be 4 pins


To be PWM doesn't require 4-pin, PWM control can also be 3-pin, I think...;-)


----------



## BMunro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


He's talking about the method of undervolting the fans. Some controllers actually give the fan less voltage when undervolting, while others give it pulses of 12v.


Exactly...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMunro*


Hi,
Do you know if this is PWM fan controller?, How do I know?


Yes this fan controller uses PWM circuits and pulses to the fans for control.


----------



## CyberDruid

I finally installed mine in my Soldam. It's a nice looking piece of gear. Main issue is that the controller is meant for high watt fans so the winky little fans I have attached only use a tiny portion of the range of each pot. I can only move the dial a fraction before the fan shuts off or goes to full speed. Very little adjustment with low draw fans.


----------



## mimart7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I finally installed mine in my Soldam. It's a nice looking piece of gear. Main issue is that the controller is meant for high watt fans so the winky little fans I have attached only use a tiny portion of the range of each pot. I can only move the dial a fraction before the fan shuts off or goes to full speed. Very little adjustment with low draw fans.


Is this true of high wattage fan controllers? I just bought the Lamptron FC2 to use with Noiseblockers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I finally installed mine in my Soldam. It's a nice looking piece of gear. Main issue is that the controller is meant for high watt fans so the winky little fans I have attached only use a tiny portion of the range of each pot. I can only move the dial a fraction before the fan shuts off or goes to full speed. Very little adjustment with low draw fans.


I don't have this problem at all with my FC-2 or FC-5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mimart7*


Is this true of high wattage fan controllers? I just bought the Lamptron FC2 to use with Noiseblockers.


You shouldn't have this issue, my yate's on the FC-2 only top out about 1 notch before a full turn is made.


----------



## CyberDruid

I've got a Yate 140mmm on channel 1 and channel 2, a Yate 120mm x 20mm on channel 3 and a Soldam (Yate?) 92mm on channel 4. Anything a few notches back from full on just shuts the fans off. I can get some speed control...but only over a span of a fraction of an inch. It's pretty much the same as the first revision in that regard.

The controller was designed and built to handle high wattage. The lack of adjustment for low draw fans is pretty normal. The trimming device whether PVM or rheostat or resistor still needs to match the desired load. There is no one pill cures all ills trimmer that I am aware of.


----------



## Tator Tot

I don't have this problem on the FC-5, about 40% of a turn starts my Yate Highspeed, and about 90% of a full turn is when the fan is going full force.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I've got a Yate 140mmm on channel 1 and channel 2, a Yate 120mm x 20mm on channel 3 and a Soldam (Yate?) 92mm on channel 4. Anything a few notches back from full on just shuts the fans off. I can get some speed control...but only over a span of a fraction of an inch. It's pretty much the same as the first revision in that regard.

The controller was designed and built to handle high wattage. The lack of adjustment for low draw fans is pretty normal. The trimming device whether PVM or rheostat or resistor still needs to match the desired load. There is no one pill cures all ills trimmer that I am aware of.


I thought this was the reason they pulled the stock of the FC-5 to make a revision....do you have an older version of the FC-5 CD?

Purchase date?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I don't have this problem on the FC-5, about 40% of a turn starts my Yate Highspeed, and about 90% of a full turn is when the fan is going full force.


This would be the revision they made I would assume? Purchase date?


----------



## CyberDruid

I have two of the flawed first release controllers and one of the Revised controllers.

No idea why Tater and I have different results from the same revision but it's the way it is.


----------



## Tator Tot

@ShadowClock, my purchase date is the date they went on sale. (New revision.)


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Who had them in Stock? and take PAYPAL...

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## Tator Tot

Performance PC's

Black Version | Silver Version


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Performance PC's

Black Version | Silver Version


I need the Black one and its out of stock









-TrippinBimmer


----------



## CyberDruid

Well that's a bummer.


----------



## LoneWolf15

I just saw these today. The reason they're interesting to me is that I can see the applied voltage rather than the temperature (I can monitor the temps in other ways) in addition to the RPMs. Scythe's controllers don't appear to have this.

I went through a lot of this thread before skipping to the end, so I'm sure I missed the answer to this, and forgive me for asking again. Does the FC-5 work okay with lower-speed fans (e.g., Scythe Gentle Typhoons, S-Flex, etc.) or is a higher draw necessary? I noticed that the FC-2 required relatively strong fans to avoid pulsing.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


I went through a lot of this thread before skipping to the end, so I'm sure I missed the answer to this, and forgive me for asking again. Does the FC-5 work okay with lower-speed fans (e.g., Scythe Gentle Typhoons, S-Flex, etc.) or is a higher draw necessary? I noticed that the FC-2 required relatively strong fans to avoid pulsing.


No, those fans will work fine.

Though, soon the Lamptron FC-6 comes out, and you may wish to look at that.

It's a 20w version, same controller for the most part. And it should do fine with just about any fan.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No, those fans will work fine.

Though, soon the Lamptron FC-6 comes out, and you may wish to look at that.

It's a 20w version, same controller for the most part. And it should do fine with just about any fan.


I have one and I concur. I use my FC-5 for my 38mm and 140mm fans and all is good.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raiden911* 
I have one and I concur. I use my FC-5 for my 38mm and 140mm fans and all is good.

I have an FC-2 and FC-5, love these controllers.

Getting an FC-6 as well


----------



## Spawne32

should work fine with all fans, we test them with a variety of fans to ensure compatability


----------



## MooMoo

Have you guys noticed that when you change the color, it changes the viewing angle too (I mean: eg. I have my computer on the floor and sitting next to it and when i look at down it, I see the numbers clearly but when I look at it straightforwardits mess. Then one day i changed the color, and now I cant see it as sitting on the chair but I can see it straightforward)


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raiden911*


I have one and I concur. I use my FC-5 for my 38mm and 140mm fans and all is good.


Good to know.

I looked at the FC-6; it looks like it may require PWM fans; if so, the FC-5 is still the right choice for me. Only problem is, at least one of my fans is 5.25" rather than 3-pin; I might have to replace my beloved Panaflo 120x38mm's with new 3-wire versions.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Good to know.

I looked at the FC-6; it looks like it may require PWM fans; if so, the FC-5 is still the right choice for me. Only problem is, at least one of my fans is 5.25" rather than 3-pin; I might have to replace my beloved Panaflo 120x38mm's with new 3-wire versions.









FC-6 uses a PWM Controller, but it's still a 3 pin header and all fans should work on it. Whether they are PWM or not.


----------



## oliverw92

You can use 4-pin connectors on 3 pin headers, and 3 pin connectors on 4 pin headers. Most of them are polarised (have a notch to make sure you put them in the right way).

PWM fan != PWM fan control. PWM is just a method of powering a fan. Here are the basics:

-On a non-pwm fan controller, a variable resistor is used to drop the voltage of the fan from 12v. This creates a massive amount of heat and requires a large heatsink on the potentiometers.
-A PWM fan controller always supplies 12v to the fan, so no heat created by dropping the voltage. To drop the fan speed, it pulses the fan with 12v, essentially 'boosting' it. You still use a potentiometer in a PWM fan controller, but the pot is used to control the 'pulse' speed - how many times a second a 12v burst is sent to the fan. The main problem with PWM is fan clicking that can occur - the notorious Scythe S-Flex 'Click' usually comes from PWM controllers.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
-A PWM fan controller always supplies 12v to the fan, so no heat created by dropping the voltage. To drop the fan speed, it pulses the fan with 12v, essentially 'boosting' it. You still use a potentiometer in a PWM fan controller, but the pot is used to control the 'pulse' speed - how many times a second a 12v burst is sent to the fan. The main problem with PWM is fan clicking that can occur - the notorious Scythe S-Flex 'Click' usually comes from PWM controllers.

Insightful post, and rep for you.

I have mostly Scythe fans, so the FC-5 still sounds like a better choice then. I'd still have to replace my molex fans though, so I'll have to do some evaluation on this.

Anybody know if the NMB-made Panaflos are as good as the originals? Mine are still pre-NMB.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Anybody know if the NMB-made Panaflos are as good as the originals? Mine are still pre-NMB.


Yeah, not much has changed. Barring and production are around the same, they just use more and different designs now.


----------



## kevindd992002

I have the new FC-5 and it's all working great. Would you call switching to a FC-6 in the future an upgrade or a downgrade? I just got it a month ago and now there's another newer version coming out


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
I have the new FC-5 and it's all working great. Would you call switching to a FC-6 in the future an upgrade or a downgrade? I just got it a month ago and now there's another newer version coming out









The FC-6 is meant as a lower-cost version. It's 20w-per-channel instead of 30w.

It's supposed to cost about $10 less than the FC-5. It's a minor downgrade, for people who wish to save a buck and/or don't need as much power draw for their fans.


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah just read the specs earlier. What I'm disappointed at is we (the one with the FC-5) don't get to have the upgraded LCD that the FC-5 will be getting in the future unless you sell and buy another FC-5


----------



## gfs

I would like to know, if it is possible to interconnect 2 or 3 Scythe Slip Stream 120mm Fans (1200 upm Version, 0,26A) to one Channel.
My Scythe Kaze Server Fan Controller got defect after using 3 Slip Stream Fans at the same Channel for abount three months although it has 12 W per Channel.

All in all I want to use 3 Slip Streams, 2 Be Quiet USC 120mm, 1x 120mm Fan (DF1202512RFLN 0.16A) and 1x 230mm Fan (FA9C2312MF-SRF 0.40A)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gfs* 
I would like to know, if it is possible to interconnect 2 or 3 Scythe Slip Stream 120mm Fans (1200 upm Version, 0,26A) to one Channel.
My Scythe Kaze Server Fan Controller got defect after using 3 Slip Stream Fans at the same Channel for abount three months although it has 12 W per Channel.

All in all I want to use 3 Slip Streams, 2 Be Quiet USC 120mm, 1x 120mm Fan (DF1202512RFLN 0.16A) and 1x 230mm Fan (FA9C2312MF-SRF 0.40A)

For a FC-5, you get 30W/channel. For a FC-6, 20W/channel.

Hooking up three Scythe Slip Stream 120mm fans to one channel (in parallel) would only draw 9.36W (3 x 12V x 0.26A). So theoretically, you will be in good shape if you get either FC-5 or FC-6.

The amperage limit of the FC-5 @ 12V is 2.5A (30W/12V) and the FC-6 @ 12V is 1.67A (30W/12V). In a nutshell, when connecting multiple fans in one channel make sure you don't exceed those limits or even get close to them (as some fan controllers, like what happened to your Scythe Kaze Server, are of low build quality especially when pushed to their limits).

I'm pretty much sure though that the FC-5 and FC-6 are well designed to be pushed to their limits but I have yet to try that since I never get close to those values. Maybe somebody here could confirm that though I already read a review on the FC-5 that all is good when running at those limits.

Hope that helps


----------



## gfs

Thanks for your reply!
Just to play it safe I put a question to Lamptron and that is their respond:

Quote:

Nice to get your mail.
This should be no any problem for Lamptron FC5,because it can handle 30 watt per channels.
The main problem will be the rpm function can not show these 2 fans rpm at same time,you need to choose which fan's rpm you want to show.

Any questions,pls let us know

Lamptron Customer Service Team
Thus the Kaze Master is going to be replayed by the FC5


----------



## NoGuru

I think I want this controller.

Edit: Just bought it, guess I did want it.


----------



## MooMoo

You bought FC-5? Hope you got one with fixed LCD.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
You bought FC-5? Hope you got one with fixed LCD.

What is exactly the problem of the LCD of old FC5's? And how would you determine if you got the new one?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
You bought FC-5? Hope you got one with fixed LCD.

Can you elaborate on your statement?


----------



## MooMoo

I wrote this 2weeks ago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
Have you guys noticed that when you change the color, it changes the viewing angle too (I mean: eg. I have my computer on the floor and sitting next to it and when i look at down it, I see the numbers clearly but when I look at it straightforwardits mess. Then one day i changed the color, and now I cant see it as sitting on the chair but I can see it straightforward)

and when I've reading these forums i've noticed that people complain about the lcd.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
I wrote this 2weeks ago

and when I've reading these forums i've noticed that people complain about the lcd.

I see. Well I will have to wait for it to see if this is a problem. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Sukach

Hmm I'll check mine when I get home. See if I have the same problem. I've had mine for like 3-4 months and have yet to try changing the colors.


----------



## lilmanmgf

Should all ones being sold now have the upgraded lcd?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilmanmgf* 
Should all ones being sold now have the upgraded lcd?

I have no idea, but mine is a little tough to see from a steep angle, but for the most part easy to see, and it's about a week old.


----------



## lilmanmgf

Lamptron guy, do you have any idea when these updated fc-5s will be hitting shelves?


----------



## XxDannyxX

is the 5 or 6 better? i need it to control my 120 and 140mm enermax and xigmatek fans.

would it work with this fan? because this fan only changes with thermal and i want to manually change it.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26465

also is there a limit to how many fans i can connect? i have 6 fans atleast i want to put on, to see my limit i look at the Input power of each fan and can only use up to the limit of the channel of the controller right, is there any limit to how many i can connect ( need any extra wires )


----------



## -=R00bin=-

Hi all,

Are there any problems with using the Lamptron FC-5 controller with the fans on an Antec p180? I was also thinking about the AeroCool Touch 2000

Any thoughts?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=R00bin=-*


Hi all,

Are there any problems with using the Lamptron FC-5 controller with the fans on an Antec p180? I was also thinking about the AeroCool Touch 2000

Any thoughts?


I don't know about the Aerocool but I really like my FC-5.
It can handle any fan you put on it.


----------



## coltsrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=R00bin=-*


Hi all,

Are there any problems with using the Lamptron FC-5 controller with the fans on an Antec p180? I was also thinking about the AeroCool Touch 2000

Any thoughts?


Im wondering if it will fit the P180 and allow the front door to close


----------



## -=R00bin=-

delete


----------



## -=R00bin=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I don't know about the Aerocool but I really like my FC-5.
It can handle any fan you put on it.

Has it been confirmed whether or not the rpm meter works?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=R00bin=-*


Has it been confirmed whether or not the rpm meter works?


Your questions are a bit strange, of course it works or they could not advertise it that way. At 30 watts per channel your not going to find a nicer controller.


----------



## -=R00bin=-

Now I'm really confused. It appears a though the latest posts indicate that the FC-5 does not have an updated screen however, several pages earlier, I found this post http://www.overclock.net/other-cooli...ml#post8301016

What's going on? Did they stop making FC5 V2's? I just ordered a FC6 because I was under the assumption that FC5 V2's were not out yet...

Edit: Shoot...It looks like I screwed up my research by jumping around when reading posts...

Edit Edit: The post below clears everything up


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=R00bin=-* 
Now I'm really confused. It appears a though the latest posts indicate that the FC-5 does not have an updated screen however, several pages earlier, I found this post http://www.overclock.net/other-cooli...ml#post8301016

What's going on? Did they stop making FC5 V2's? I just ordered a FC6 because I was under the assumption that FC5 V2's were not out yet...

Sorry let me clear that up, for some reason in that post that was made, someone sold him an original prototype of the FC5, what we effectively dubbed version 1 revision 1, the FC5's being sold on the market now are version 2 revision 1, and the new models (version 2 revision 2) with the updated LCD's wont be available until august. That one person in that post, should not have received an early prototype of the unit. Those models were strictly for internal use only in 2009. All units being sold currently are the second model he posted comparing the two side by side, and the very latest models (revision 2) wont be released until sometime in august at the very latest i hope.


----------



## -=R00bin=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
Sorry let me clear that up, for some reason in that post that was made, someone sold him an original prototype of the FC5, what we effectively dubbed version 1 revision 1, the FC5's being sold on the market now are version 2 revision 1, and the new models (version 2 revision 2) with the updated LCD's wont be available until august. That one person in that post, should not have received an early prototype of the unit. Those models were strictly for internal use only in 2009. All units being sold currently are the second model he posted comparing the two side by side, and the very latest models (revision 2) wont be released until sometime in august at the very latest i hope.

Oh. That clears a lot up! I can also sleep easy knowing I bought the controller with the latest screen


----------



## -=R00bin=-

I just received my Lamptron FC6 and I'm very disappointed to say the least. Two of the knobs are totally off center and can hardly rotate. In addition to this, the screen is absolutely terrible. I can't read the values from any angle.

I'm working on getting a replacement from frozencpu...Hopefully the next one will be better....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=R00bin=-*


I just received my Lamptron FC6 and I'm very disappointed to say the least. Two of the knobs are totally off center and can hardly rotate. In addition to this, the screen is absolutely terrible. I can't read the values from any angle.

I'm working on getting a replacement from frozencpu...Hopefully the next one will be better....


LOL.

i posted pics about the knobs being off center and mine were scratched. PPC's stepped up and told me they would send new replacement knobs when i ordered again. 
Since getting my FC-6 i built a cheap tech station and all the parts i ordered are sitting in an empty CM690 II behind me collecting dust.


----------



## -=R00bin=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


LOL.

i posted pics about the knobs being off center and mine were scratched. PPC's stepped up and told me they would send new replacement knobs when i ordered again. 
Since getting my FC-6 i built a cheap tech station and all the parts i ordered are sitting in an empty CM690 II behind me collecting dust.










It looks like I'm going to return the FC 6 for good. I doubt the replacement model will be any better. Unfortunately I'm going to loose about 15$ due to shipping charges and restocking fees at Frozen. I can guarantee they won't be getting my business anytime soon.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=R00bin=-*


It looks like I'm going to return the FC 6 for good. I doubt the replacement model will be any better. Unfortunately I'm going to loose about 15$ due to shipping charges and restocking fees at Frozen. I can guarantee they won't be getting my business anytime soon.


That's too bad. I order parts from a lot of e-taliers, and I can tell you that FrozenPC is about the best one.


----------



## Fantasysage

Wow, guess I am not going to bother with a lamptron. Good thing I read some of this thread.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Wow, guess I am not going to bother with a lamptron. Good thing I read some of this thread.


I have a FC-5 and I am totally satisfied with it. Show me another 30w per channel at this price. I will use Lamptron in the future.


----------



## Spawne32

I dont have all the official press release information yet fellas but im gona drop a dime here for you guys, FC5 revision 2 is shipping from Lamptron to retailers as of now, the box is clearly identified as "V2 with New and Improved LCD" and as such, retailers should be identifying the unit as version 2.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
I dont have all the official press release information yet fellas but im gona drop a dime here for you guys, FC5 revision 2 is shipping from Lamptron to retailers as of now, the box is clearly identified as "V2 with New and Improved LCD" and as such, retailers should be identifying the unit as version 2.

So does that mean I can replace my faulty rev1 unit for one of these rev 2 units?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
So does that mean I can replace my faulty rev1 unit for one of these rev 2 units?

is your unit faulty?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
is your unit faulty?

It has the issue where the everything lights up on the LCD after a while. When i start the computer everything reads fine, after some time, it's completely lit up. I'm not sure how long it takes, since I have a door and rarely look at it. Actually, that's what makes me not so upset, since I don't notice that it's faulty.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
It has the issue where the everything lights up on the LCD after a while. When i start the computer everything reads fine, after some time, it's completely lit up. I'm not sure how long it takes, since I have a door and rarely look at it. Actually, that's what makes me not so upset, since I don't notice that it's faulty.

My FC-5 does the same thing it varies on how long it takes. The past 2 days its been working fine. I really dont feel like going through the hassle of RMA it since I dont have another controller and I dont wanna listen to my fans on full speed all the time. Despite that annoyance its the best fan controller I ever used


----------



## Mikecdm

I just don't like the fact that I paid $60 for something that doesn't work properly.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


I just don't like the fact that I paid $60 for something that doesn't work properly.


This


----------



## Spawne32

lemme see what i can do for you guys, ill get back to you


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


lemme see what i can do for you guys, ill get back to you


thanks


----------



## off1ine

Mine was doing the same thing, I'd unmount it and slide it out looking for possible shorts/reboot/ and it'd work fine till I slid it back in and tried to screw it in place. Blam! wonky screen. So I tried shorter screws in case they were too deep and touching something. Same issues. I finally "fixed" the problem by removing it and taking some large pliers and flexing the side tabs out, this seemed to correct the issue. Has been working fine ever since. It's as though when I mounted the unit in place before it was creating pressure on something (pcb? lcd?) but if I didn't screw the sides in it was ok.
"Bending" side mounting tabs appears to have done the trick, haven't had an issue for 2 months now.


----------



## red123

I am currently looking at the FC-5 as a fan controller and I am wondering will these create additional noise to fans like the CM R4 at lower RPM like the NZXT Sentry 2 does? If you do not know what I am talking about, then check out some reviews on Newegg.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *red123*


I am currently looking at the FC-5 as a fan controller and I am wondering will these create additional noise to fans like the CM R4 at lower RPM like the NZXT Sentry 2 does? If you do not know what I am talking about, then check out some reviews on Newegg.


I know about the issue you are talking about with the Sentry 2 and the FC-5 doesnt not have that problem


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *red123*


I am currently looking at the FC-5 as a fan controller and I am wondering will these create additional noise to fans like the CM R4 at lower RPM like the NZXT Sentry 2 does? If you do not know what I am talking about, then check out some reviews on Newegg.


That's an issue with the fans (as the CM R4's are not very good fans) and not the controller itself.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Has the 2nd revision of this controller come out yet?


----------



## red123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That's an issue with the fans (as the CM R4's are not very good fans) and not the controller itself.

NZXT admitted that their controller is at fault and not the fan and they are trying to work out a new revision. However I am in need of a fan controller at the moment so I do not want to wait. People have tested out the R4 with other controllers such as the Aerocool 1000 and it worked out fine. My main issue with that controller was the color lol.


----------



## red123

I looked at some pictures of the FC-5 and I noticed that the fan input interface uses 3 pin. Does the fan comes with 3 pin to molex connectors? Or should I buy some 3 pin extension wires?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *red123*


I looked at some pictures of the FC-5 and I noticed that the fan input interface uses 3 pin. Does the fan comes with 3 pin to molex connectors? Or should I buy some 3 pin extension wires?


It does not come with 3 pin to molex. It does come with some long extension wires though.


----------



## red123

About how long are those extension wires and how many did Lamptron supply? They are 3-pin extension right? Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *red123*


About how long are those extension wires and how many did Lamptron supply? They are 3-pin extension right? Thanks


My FC-5 & FC-2 came with one for each channel.

I only have a ruler at the minute. But I'd hazzard to say 18" Long.

Unsleeved.

Thicker gauge wire than what most fans would use. Probably 22 AWG or 20 AWG. I don't have the tool at my desk to check.


----------



## red123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


My FC-5 & FC-2 came with one for each channel.

I only have a ruler at the minute. But I'd hazzard to say 18" Long.

Unsleeved.

Thicker gauge wire than what most fans would use. Probably 22 AWG or 20 AWG. I don't have the tool at my desk to check.


Wow that is like the perfect length for me. Thanks for letting me know =)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *red123*


Wow that is like the perfect length for me. Thanks for letting me know =)


No problem. I just got my tape measure out and they are 19.5" without the connectors. 20" with the connectors. So I came up short by a bit.


----------



## red123

According to the Lamptron site, FC-5 V2 is out. Might take a couple of days before retailers get them. Too bad I got impatient and bought the FC-6 instead =/


----------



## Rise25

Does anyone know if they have resolved the issue with the display screen malfunctioning and lighting up all the segments? (i.e. everything displays 8's) I had heard this was a common problem with the previous FC-5 and am curious if it was resolved.


----------



## Metonymy

So if I found an e-tailer who has an F5 for a good price, how can I ensure that they'll send me the Rev 2, and not a Rev 1 they have sitting in stock? If I'm going to pony up the $50+ for a quality fan controller, I want to get one that I can actually read.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


So if I found an e-tailer who has an F5 for a good price, how can I ensure that they'll send me the Rev 2, and not a Rev 1 they have sitting in stock? If I'm going to pony up the $50+ for a quality fan controller, I want to get one that I can actually read.










retailers should be identifying the units as FC5V2 rather then just the FC5. At least thats what im told.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


retailers should be identifying the units as FC5V2 rather then just the FC5. At least thats what im told.


Cool! I'll wait another week or two to buy. All the online stores I've seen only have the FC5 listed.

Patience is a virtue (I'll have to keep telling myself that... lol)


----------



## Metonymy

One other question: What are some of the reputable online dealers who carry this product?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


One other question: What are some of the reputable online dealers who carry this product?


Newegg, Performance PC's, Frozen CPU


----------



## kevindd992002

The rev2 is still not yet out?


----------



## RookieOC

FC-5 V2 is now available at FrozenCPU, just added today. Looks like just 10 of each color, well 9 black since I just ordered one.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RookieOC* 
FC-5 V2 is now available at FrozenCPU, just added today. Looks like just 10 of each color, well 9 black since I just ordered one.

$63? DAAAAMN GINA!


----------



## D0U8L3M

oO what the heck how do you justify charging an extra 20$ + for a revision that was needed due to the flaw the first one had >=/ frozencpu = fail on this one


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M*


oO what the heck how do you justify charging an extra 20$ + for a revision that was needed due to the flaw the first one had >=/ frozencpu = fail on this one


Why would this be frozenCpu's fault?, Unless it's cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M* 
oO what the heck how do you justify charging an extra 20$ + for a revision that was needed due to the flaw the first one had >=/ frozencpu = fail on this one

Not FrozenCPU's fault, unless they price-jacked without paying more for the newer units.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvsan* 
Why would this be frozenCpu's fault?, Unless it's cheaper elsewhere?

Bingo. Lamptron charged either the middleman or the store selling it more than what they charged for the original version.

And of course... you have to keep the old model cheaper or else nobody will buy it and you're left with a bunch of crappy stock that nobody wants to buy at the same price point as a superior product.

I think they should price the V2 around $50 and drop the crappier original model down to $30 to move the stock if people are willing to make that trade off.

And don't forget... there's always a higher price for early adopters. Just look at the cell phone market...

I think I'll keep waiting and pick one up once the price settles to something a bit more reasonable.

Crappy thing is... I was really looking forward to reigning in my San Ace fans. *sigh*


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone have any nice pictures? I want to see the back of the unit.


----------



## Metonymy

Curious... I was looking at the FC-5 V2 on Lamptron's website last night.

Got back on their site today and *poof* it's gone...


----------



## cakofony

What is the difference between the fc5 v2 and the fc6? just 10W? Is it being offered anywhere besides frozencpu? I'd rather not pay $63 + shipping...


----------



## Spawne32

fc5 v2 has more features on the display


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawne32* 
fc5 v2 has more features on the display

Good to know.

Are any other online retailers besides FrozenCPU selling this controller? I'd like to purchase one but $63 doesn't sit well as being a fair price for this unit.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Good to know.

Are any other online retailers besides FrozenCPU selling this controller? I'd like to purchase one but $63 doesn't sit well as being a fair price for this unit.

Im not sure who else is selling it at this time, i do know that its well worth the investment.


----------



## oliverw92

I can back up Spawne here, i got mine from lamptron a few days ago and it is excellent - the display issues are entirely fixed and i think a few tiny little changes have been made to the aluminium front that make it look even better. Here is mine:


----------



## Metonymy

Can you post a pic of the back of the unit? I have all SATA connectors in my case and I need to know which SATA-to-Molex adapter I will need to pick up along with this unit.

(Assuming this requires a molex connection for power.)


----------



## oliverw92

You just need a normal molex plug - like the ones that you plug into IDE hard drives where the plastic of the plug goes 'inside' the hard drive plug. I believe it is female, the one you need, because the pins have holes in.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
You just need a normal molex plug - like the ones that you plug into IDE hard drives where the plastic of the plug goes 'inside' the hard drive plug. I believe it is female, the one you need, because the pins have holes in.

Cool. Already found the adapter I'll need then.


----------



## kevindd992002

I thought the v2 had only a BRIGHTER display? What are the new features on the display?


----------



## oliverw92

The viewing angle of the LCD has been fixed - with the v1, if you weren't looking straight at it, it was very hard to read the display. Now you can look at it from a much wider angle.


----------



## kevindd992002

Yup I knew that, I have a v1. My only concern is the statement of Spawne32 wherein he said there are additional features with the v2? Is brighter display considered to be an additional feature?


----------



## oliverw92

Are you talking about this post:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


fc5 v2 has more features on the display



?

I think he is referring to the FC6 when he says the FC5V2 has more features on the display.


----------



## Spawne32

Yeh, the FC6 doesnt have the multi display option between voltage and rpm and such.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I can back up Spawne here, i got mine from lamptron a few days ago and it is excellent - the display issues are entirely fixed and i think a few tiny little changes have been made to the aluminium front that make it look even better. Here is mine:


Was it hard to take the face plate off to paint it?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


Was it hard to take the face plate off to paint it?


I have not painted it







But yes it is easy to take apart - just unscrew it from the back and the pcbs come away, followed by the side bits.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I have not painted it







But yes it is easy to take apart - just unscrew it from the back and the pcbs come away, followed by the side bits.


The third picture has the fan controller white.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


The third picture has the fan controller white.


It's inside his case. Unique setup.

The controller comes with either a black face or a silver face.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


The third picture has the fan controller white.


Look again, it is behind a sheet of aluminium


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Look again, it is behind a sheet of aluminium

Got it!


----------



## NoGuru

I am VERY impressed with the new FC-5 V2. I can see it from about 170 degrees all angels, better components.

I would recommend this to anyone! Way to step up Lamptron.


----------



## Fantomau

Thinking of getting this myself over the FC-6. How do you change the display colors?

Wonder if you can change the face plate to something else? I like the look of the FC-6


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Thinking of getting this myself over the FC-6. How do you change the display colors?


There are small jumpers you set on the back of the unit.


----------



## Metonymy

Question:

Will this work on a case that has a closing front door? I have an Antec P183. I'm not sure how far the dials stick out on the front of this unit.

Would really suck to buy this, install it, and then not be able to close my computer...


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


There are small jumpers you set on the back of the unit.


Hmm So in order to change the color to something else, You have to either take it out or something. Wouldve been alittle easier if they put a small swich or something on the front to change colors.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Hmm So in order to change the color to something else, You have to either take it out or something. Wouldve been alittle easier if they put a small swich or something on the front to change colors.


For every feature you add, add more $$$ to the price.


----------



## Fantomau

True but still


----------



## oliverw92

Think about it - how often are you going to change the colour







No doubt your case has a general colour theme, so 99% of people will set it and leave it. That is a lot of R&D and money going into a switch on the front that will spoil the looks and only get used once









Antec p183 guy, i will measure the dials for you later.


----------



## Fantomau

I just ordered the FC-5 v2


----------



## NoGuru

About 3/8 inch.


----------



## Metonymy

So after reading the other thread where the kid the UK got a bad F5 from a local store, and Spawne is sending him a replacement free of charge, that made up my mind to go ahead and spend the money and buy one. I have no doubt it will work beautifully, but in case it doesn't, it looks like there's good customer service to back up the product.

I've been watching frozencpu since they had 10 in stock. Sold fairly slowly at first. Checked in today and there were 3 left. Made my order and that left two. Went to lunch, came back, and checked again out of curiosity. They're out of stock now.

Looks like I ordered just in time...


----------



## Fantomau

I ordered 1 today also









They also went up on price too.

I paid $59.99 for mine and I see its now $62.99


----------



## Fantomau

Metonymy, Did you get a call from frozencpu saying the controller is oos and asked if you could wait?

They just called me and what i dont get, Is I ordered this at 2:02am this morning and the status was being PACKED and now they tell me I gotta wait a week. WHY if its being PACKED, Would I have to do that.


----------



## oliverw92

Sometimes the stocking systems of websites can get a bit delayed behind the actual stock amounts. What could have happened is:

-order placed
-order approved
-stock check by packing person (stock system says still in stock)
-order status updated to 'packing'
-person find no fc5's because stock system is lagging, therefore calls you

Either that, or two packers got to the last FC5 after updating the status to packing and had an EPIC fight to the death waterblocks as throwing stars, and unfortunately your guy lost.


----------



## Metonymy

Got mine in and it's installed.

WOW.

I knew my San Ace H4011's were loud, but DAAAMN! With this controller scaling them back from 2800rpm down to 1600rpm, I can hear myself think again. It's amazing.

And the build quality? It's great.

Don't regret this purchase in the slightest.


----------



## Metonymy

As I've never owned a fan controller before, I'm not sure if what I'm seeing is normal.

I have two fans hooked to my FC5 V2.

The voltage and rpm readings are constantly changing. One bounces from 6.5 to 7.8V with RPMs ranging from 1590 to 1650, and the other (becuase the knob is turned slightly differently) is going from 6.4 to 7.7V and has RPMs of 1570 to 1650.

I thought the controller would keep them at a steady voltage and the RPMs would be steady within 20-30 RPMs.

Am I incorrect in my thinking?


----------



## rxkevin

Looks like the price just went up again. Good thing I ordered last week with Frozen CPU.

Also Performance PCS has them in stock now too.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28748


----------



## Triskaine

How long are the nobs of the FC5/FC6? Does it fit behind the case door of an Antec P182?


----------



## Chunkylad

About 1/2 an inch. Can't tell you on the case.

Also, a warning... beware since the electronics are exposed on these. A single little mishandle can screw it up. Mine worked fine for a day, I moved it to the bay I wanted it in, the next day 2 channels display 12V and will not run fans.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triskaine*


How long are the nobs of the FC5/FC6? Does it fit behind the case door of an Antec P182?


Closes behind my P183 with room to spare.


----------



## farkle0079

Hey does anyone here know about Lamptron's warranty? My FC5's screen went out yesterday (although the unit still adjusts my fans' speeds). Lamptron's site doesn't have any info, nor does the manual in the box. I sent a PM to Spawne32, but haven't heard back.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *farkle0079*


Hey does anyone here know about Lamptron's warranty? My FC5's screen went out yesterday (although the unit still adjusts my fans' speeds). Lamptron's site doesn't have any info, nor does the manual in the box. I sent a PM to Spawne32, but haven't heard back.


They don't have a full warranty written up right now. But email them and they should start an RMA for you.


----------



## Blizzie

I'm guessing no.. but is it possible to only have RPM sensor and have the temp sensors go blank?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


I'm guessing no.. but is it possible to only have RPM sensor and have the temp sensors go blank?


Is your jumper on the back set appropriately? Did it come off somehow?


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Is your jumper on the back set appropriately? Did it come off somehow?


Oh no, I haven't bought it yet. I was just wondering before I buy it.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


Oh no, I haven't bought it yet. I was just wondering before I buy it.


I haven't tried that as of yet, but I have mine showing voltage instead of temperatures. I don't have the temp leads run in my case.


----------



## _Carnage_

Quick question, if you have a Delta FFB1212EH-F00 that has a 2 wire 4-pin molex connector for power from the PSU and a single wire RPM line 3-pin, can you just connect the single wire 3-pin RPM line to the FC-5 fan controller to control the fan's speed while powering them directly from the PSU without any issue?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Carnage_*


Quick question, if you have a Delta FFB1212EH-F00 that has a 2 wire 4-pin molex connector for power from the PSU and a single wire RPM line 3-pin, can you just connect the single wire 3-pin RPM line to the FC-5 fan controller to control the fan's speed while powering them directly from the PSU without any issue?


IDK, try it.


----------



## _Carnage_

I have my doubts it'd work though.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Carnage_*


Quick question, if you have a Delta FFB1212EH-F00 that has a 2 wire 4-pin molex connector for power from the PSU and a single wire RPM line 3-pin, can you just connect the single wire 3-pin RPM line to the FC-5 fan controller to control the fan's speed while powering them directly from the PSU without any issue?


I'm under the impression that the 3rd wire for rpm is only to monitor the rpm. It does not actually control the speed. The speed of the fan is controlled by cutting down the voltage fed to the fan.

So I really doubt that would work, unless I'm interpreting you wrong.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimichanga;11735840*
> Hmm,seems good,and the price seems to be steep.


Not really, the price is right on for the quality of the product. It can handle very light loads or VERY heavy loads great. I have one in my main rig and one in my benching rig because it can handle the abuse I give it.

Looks great too.


----------



## maximus20895

It's a troll or a dumb girl..one of the two:

http://www.overclock.net/new-members/895220-hihihi-im-coming.html


----------

